# "Say my Name" nonsense



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Normally I put up with the say my name stuff, and just roll my eyes quietly to myself, and say the young lady's name before proceeding as normal. But not tonight, and not on this particular trip.

I pulled up to an apartment on a relatively quiet Street near the University of Wisconsin campus. I saw a young lady with long blond hair wearing a Canada goose winter coat approach the car. I put my flashers on and made sure the door was unlocked. I know some of you advised locking doors before confirming everything, but usually that's a big nuisance in Madison Wisconsin.

She open the back door and demanded "who is this for?". There was something about her tone of voice that said "I'm really young, hot, and wealthy, and I'm going to assume that you're a desperate male who wants to rape me until proven otherwise.". This trip my trigger despite my best efforts to carry on as usual.

I said her name. Then, with a snarky / sarcastic tone of voice which I couldn't mask, I asked "and who am I? What's MY name?". She said my name through gritted teeth. I smacked the hazard button on the dashboard to turn off the flashers. I asked if she was going to such-and-such a restaurant, to which she replied with the fake enthusiasm you hear when you know you're going to get a bad rating "I am!"

The rest of the trip was pretty quiet. As I dropped her off she thanked me, and wish me a good night, and her tone of voice still sounded slightly negative but almost attempting to backpedal.

I was going to give her one star but I decided to be merciful and give her three stars. Looks like she won't have a perfect 5.0 anymore!

Then the very next trip I picked up a 4.65 and had a great 27 minute trip way outside of Madison towards my destination, and the guy turned out to be really cool when we started chatting at the end of the trip.

So don't judge a book by its cover. The end.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I hope Beyonce gets royalties from Uber for the revival of her song. Should be the poster child for the "Say My Name" movement.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

You know where she lives.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> You know where she lives.


True, but I don't feel like raping anyone or even doing anything mean/nasty. &#129335;‍♂

I mean she was young and attractive, but believe it or not I was able to contain my surging primal tendencies and keep my pants on. Imagine that! I even maintained my marital Fidelity in the face of college hotness. Will wonders never cease?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I understand where you're coming from and I've found myself similarly triggered, but this is all due to some dumb university professor's public statement combined with Uber endorsing it, and these ladies fear for their safety. I get this so often from women I just start out with each ride by telling each rider who I'm looking for to preempt that conversation. I know this can cause "theft of Uber" but the stress of dealing with these situations on so many rides is worse than the lost income from the rare chance it will lead to a stolen trip.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> She open the back door and demanded *"who is this for?*"


My Response: "Felicia....Now BYE!!"

But seriously, my MO (learned the hard way) Doors locked always, window rolled down slightly while confirmation is made, until its clear this ride is going to happen.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Yes I'm being extremely sarcastic. But it's just annoying that the only females who want me to say their name are young college students who have a snobby air about them. I never get this from middle-aged women.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I said her name. Then, with a snarky / sarcastic tone of voice which I couldn't mask, I asked "and who am I? What's MY name?".


If they won't play ball then just ask "Who's the daddy?" "WHO'S YOUR DADDY?" while looking salacious. Female pax especially love that. Straight up.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Yes I'm being extremely sarcastic. But it's just annoying that the only females who want me to say their name are young college students who have a snobby are about them. I never get this from middle-aged women.


I often get this from women of all builds and ages. Fat middle aged women who could crush me with their weight walk around to the back to check my license plate, then come up to the back door and open it gingerly asking who the Uber is for.

I suppose fat middle-aged women get raped too.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I hope Beyonce gets royalties from Uber for the revival of her song. Should be the poster child for the "Say My Name" movement.


Dammit girl beat me to it. I thought it was going to be @TheDevilisaParttimer &#128514;


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I often get this from women of all builds and ages. Fat middle aged women who could crush me with their weight walk around to the back to check my license plate, then come up to the back door and open it gingerly asking who the Uber is for.
> 
> I suppose fat middle-aged women get raped too.


I get that. But like I said it was all about her tone of voice. It just made my hair stand on end and I probably should have canceled. I expect to see a one-star show up tomorrow or the day after. During the trip I kept flicking down my notifications bar on my phone to make sure the video was still recording just in case I get a false claim. I'm almost wondering if she had just gotten canceled on so she was already annoyed before I even got to her.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I often get this from women of all builds and ages. Fat middle aged women who could crush me with their weight walk around to the back to check my license plate, then come up to the back door and open it gingerly asking who the Uber is for.
> 
> I suppose fat middle-aged women get raped too.


I had one of these the other day. Walked up to the car hesitantly and stopped by the passenger side fender. Looked at the Uber sticker in the window. Looked at me and then bowed her head slightly as if to be able to talk through a cracked window that wasn't open. Straightened herself up and then gingerly walked to the front of the car to have a look at the licence plate. Had another look at her phone. Walked back to the passenger side of the car and had another look at me. Looked back to her phone again.

My patience expired, out came a "ahhhhHHHH.... FFS!" and I put the car into drive and moved off. Couldn't even be bothered to relocate close by for the shuffle.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> A. young college Female students who have a snobby air about them.
> B. middle-aged women.


I chose A. &#128077;
they can use me as their footstool &#129395;


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Dammit girl beat me to it. I thought it was going to be @TheDevilisaParttimer &#128514;
> View attachment 387977


Whelp! You done did it! Time to pay Queen B her royalties..










_Say my name, say my name
If no one is around you
Say baby I love you
If you ain't runnin' game
Say my name, say my name
You actin' kinda shady
Ain't callin' me baby
Why the sudden change _


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> "I'm really young, hot, and wealthy, and I'm going to assume that you're a desperate male who wants to rape me until proven otherwise.".





MadTownUberD said:


> wearing a Canada goose winter coat


Chinese knock-off until proven otherwise.

For next time:

Pax: "Say my name."
You: "Beetlejuice, Beetlejuice, Beetlejuice!"


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Yes I'm being extremely sarcastic. But it's just annoying that the only females who want me to say their name are young college students who have a snobby air about them. I never get this from middle-aged women.


Well yeah. College age is the worst for this. That's the age when most are partying like crazy. They cant walk through party or club without a guy reaching up the skirt. Or get drunk without a lurker.

They should be extra careful.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Hate when pax ask that, feels like they think I'm some kind of perv. Rightly or wrongly though, I think male RS drivers from late 30's to 60, score highly on such pax's profiling radar for suspected creepiness.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

What gets me is every man has different taste in women but ALL women think every man wants THEM.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

each PU I say my name the moment the door opens and then I pause looking at them: 98% get the hint and say their name. I then have them verify the destination (once I see it). 
If the above pax first asked my name, I'd ask what her's was before answering. She has car model, license, color and my name and pic. Driver just has a name......


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

gooddolphins said:


> What gets me is every man has different taste in women but ALL women think every man wants THEM.


And 99.23% of them would be correct


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> And 99.23% of them would be correct


I think you're dreaming too. So you're telling me you would date 99.23% of the women you see every day. Evidently your standards aren't too high.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> If they won't play ball then just ask "Who's the daddy?" "WHO'S YOUR DADDY?" while looking salacious. Female pax especially love that. Straight up.


Yes, this seems to be a universal truth.

No matter where you are in the world, those three simple words seem to have as much power and impact as, "I love you."

.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> I think you're dreaming too. So you're telling me you would date 99.23% of the women you see every day. Evidently your standards aren't too high.


who said date?

a six pack covers six sigma of the female population. I would date about 5%


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Thank goodness this nonsense never really migrated up to Canada. I had a young woman give my license plate a long hard look before getting into my car. I was fine with it, I even told her she had the information, and was right to confirm plate and photo of driver. She never asked me to 'Say her name."


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

gooddolphins said:


> I think you're dreaming too. So you're telling me you would date 99.23% of the women you see every day. Evidently your standards aren't too high.


Date, no. 
But do I want them? Just for a taste?
Sure, why not.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

gooddolphins said:


> What gets me is every man has different taste in women but ALL women think every man wants THEM.


I had a friend like this... I think I wrote before... it always bugged me how she would be like psssst, that guy is looking at us.

she's cute don't get me wrong. And she did her nails, lashes, brows and yes the anime eyes and hair... but girl if you're flirting and smiling and laughing and being friendly you don't think guys think you're flirting??!

If you flirt with a guy it's very very rare they won't flirt back.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Thank goodness this nonsense never really migrated up to Canada. I had a young woman give my license plate a long hard look before getting into my car. I was fine with it, I even told her she had the information, and was right to confirm plate and photo of driver. She never asked me to 'Say her name."


I think it's mostly due to media hype about certain events that happened. Those events are genuine tragedies, but AFAIK could have been avoided with license plate checking, just as well as anything else. Guess what I'm trying to say is that IMO, a media campaign to get pax to check vehicle, license plate, and driver photo, is a good thing. Some of the other stuff appears to be hype reactions from people who don't know how the app works.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> I think you're dreaming too. So you're telling me you would date 99.23% of the women you see every day. Evidently your standards aren't too high.


Dam @gooddolphins you seem like the pickiest guy here &#128559;


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Dam @gooddolphins you seem like the pickiest guy here &#128559;


No I'm not picky but a lot of these guys on this site are just looking for a warm body and a pulse when it comes to a woman.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

gooddolphins said:


> No I'm not picky but a lot of these guys on this site are just looking for a warm body and a pulse when it comes to a woman.


Thie site is called uberpeople.net not chippendalepeople.net.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Thie site is called uberpeople.net not chippendalepeople.net.


Lol


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

gooddolphins said:


> No I'm not picky but a lot of these guys on this site are just looking for a warm body and a pulse when it comes to a woman.


&#129300; any in particular there are so many.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> He cant change his roots. #GooddolphinsWasAStripper


It's not a root it's a tree trunk


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

gooddolphins said:


> No I'm not picky but a lot of these guys on this site are just looking for a warm body and a pulse when it comes to a woman.


I'm happily married, but honestly the older I get the broader the range of women I find genuinely attractive. I'm serious. I've seen attractive women from 18 to 80. But that doesn't mean I'm going to do anything inappropriate with them.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'm happily married, but honestly the older I get the broader the range of women I find genuinely attractive. I'm serious. I've seen attractive women from 18 to 80. But that doesn't mean I'm going to do anything inappropriate with them.


It could be your vision going bad the older you get too.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I hope Beyonce gets royalties from Uber for the revival of her song. Should be the poster child for the "Say My Name" movement.


Nope.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> If you flirt with a guy it's very very rare they won't flirt back.


 &#129315;
This makes us sound like one track minded morons. Not saying what you say isn't true though.

[pauses and tries to think back to last time flirted with to see if true or not]


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Normally I put up with the say my name stuff, and just roll my eyes quietly to myself, and say the young lady's name before proceeding as normal. But not tonight, and not on this particular trip.
> 
> I pulled up to an apartment on a relatively quiet Street near the University of Wisconsin campus. I saw a young lady with long blond hair wearing a Canada goose winter coat approach the car. I put my flashers on and made sure the door was unlocked. I know some of you advised locking doors before confirming everything, but usually that's a big nuisance in Madison Wisconsin.
> 
> ...


did you guys park at inspiration point and gaze longingly into each others eyes? lol


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Normally I put up with the say my name stuff, and just roll my eyes quietly to myself, and say the young lady's name before proceeding as normal. But not tonight, and not on this particular trip.
> 
> I pulled up to an apartment on a relatively quiet Street near the University of Wisconsin campus. I saw a young lady with long blond hair wearing a Canada goose winter coat approach the car. I put my flashers on and made sure the door was unlocked. I know some of you advised locking doors before confirming everything, but usually that's a big nuisance in Madison Wisconsin.
> 
> ...


 Driving for over a year now I have never Paid attention to a pax's rating. I always treat everyone exactly the same.
As for the name thing I've been doing something for a while now that works absolutely great. When people get into my car I immediately turn around and say, "Hi, I'm David your Uber driver". People instinctively respond by saying, "Hi, I'm Jeff." Most often followed by nice to meet you.
Since I've started doing this I've only had two people that didn't tell me their name immediately. 
Most people learn as they go along through life. That when they meet somebody the first thing you do is introduce yourself. So when they get in my vehicle and I greet them that way that triggers a response that they're used to doing throughout their life.
Try it for yourselves. next time you pick up someone put a smile on your face and in an upbeat way say hello and introduce yourself. You might be pleasantly surprised how easy it is.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> &#129315;
> This makes us sound like one track minded morons. Not saying what you say isn't true though.
> 
> [pauses and tries to think back to last time flirted with to see if true or not]


well, there was a statement I really liked awhile back that one of my guy friends shared.

Friendly =/= flirting.

to me, flirting is touch, wink, kiss, rub.

smiling and eye contact and being friendly human in general is not flirting.

unfortunately guys seem to think this is the case...or at least most guys I meet. so I tend to be more reserved now initially because I don't want to give the wrong impression.

and I definitely don't interpret..it's always only if someone tells me straight up. I hate to assume and make an ass of myself xD.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Yes I'm being extremely sarcastic. But it's just annoying that the only females who want me to say their name are young college students who have a snobby air about them. I never get this from middle-aged women.


Colleges are including instruction in this during their orientations.

Yeah, really.

"You're supposed to say my naaaame!"

"Who told you that lie?"


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

gooddolphins said:


> No I'm not picky but a lot of these guys on this site are just looking for a warm body and a pulse when it comes to a woman.


Umm yeah.... this fact goes back 7000 years



reg barclay said:


> Thie site is called uberpeople.net not chippendalepeople.net.


Umm yeah... and Uber women are hot. Everyone knows that

@Lissetti 
@SuzeCB

Is there a reason I can't see those gorgeous eyes anymore?

Give me a reason to come back.

...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

In the radio cab business, they told us to make the customer give his name and never ask "Is your name George?" (It IS _now_). When I was a young man, I pulled something similar when I got off a train in Schenectady in January, called a cab and waited. About half way to where I was going, I heard the dispatcher's berating the driver. The driver turned to me:

"I thought you said your name was George"
"It is. I guess that you picked up the wrong George, -eh?"

As a dispatcher, at times I would reveal the destination to the driver just to make sure that he got the proper job. I have had drivers pick up the incorrect George going to National Airport.

At least with the TNCs, the customer gets your name, so I use that as the first step of verification.

"What is the name you have?"
"Emily; who is your driver?"

If they do not say @Another Uber Driver , we go nowhere until they do. I have had a few get belligerent, but, I tell them that I must make sure as I do not get paid if I do not transport the correct customer. The second step is to verify the destination. If they want to change it, they can put in the destination. If they balk, I do not move until they put in the destination.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

I had a female gang banger for a Pax. She walked up with an attitude. I asked her name. That pissed her off and she let me know it. As she got in my care she was mumbling some more crap. Her pimp was nearby. I told her to get out. As she excited she called me a *****. Kinda funny.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

gooddolphins said:


> What gets me is every man has different taste in women but ALL women think every man wants THEM.


That's because "ALL" women are programmed to have every man they encounter want them. They're the flower of the species. It's a flowers job to look attractive and draw in the pollinator. Which for men explains all those women (who haven't learned better) over the years that flirted with you, until you showed interest, and then quickly moved on. They really couldn't help themselves. That's what flowers do.

And most men (who haven't learned better) will take any kind of flirting from a woman they are attracted to -either the Kat defined A style flirting or B style flirting- as an excuse to flirt back. Because men are programmed to want females (flowers) to accept the gifts they bring. Men need female approval. They really can't help themselves. That's what bees do.

Mix all that together with an egoic desire to be loved and you have quite a recipe for confusion. I think maybe humans invented civilization to try to deal with that because we're all victims of our animal nature.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

R3drang3r said:


> Driving for over a year now I have never Paid attention to a pax's rating. I always treat everyone exactly the same.
> As for the name thing I've been doing something for a while now that works absolutely great. When people get into my car I immediately turn around and say, "Hi, I'm David your Uber driver". People instinctively respond by saying, "Hi, I'm Jeff." Most often followed by nice to meet you.
> Since I've started doing this I've only had two people that didn't tell me their name immediately.
> Most people learn as they go along through life. That when they meet somebody the first thing you do is introduce yourself. So when they get in my vehicle and I greet them that way that triggers a response that they're used to doing throughout their life.
> Try it for yourselves. next time you pick up someone put a smile on your face and in an upbeat way say hello and introduce yourself. You might be pleasantly surprised how easy it is.


I used to do that, but I stopped because there are so many people who don't want to talk so they don't even introduce themselves. It's worth trying again though.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

gooddolphins said:


> No I'm not picky but a lot of these guys on this site are just looking for a warm body and a pulse when it comes to a woman.


I'll take 2 !!!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Normally I put up with the say my name stuff, and just roll my eyes quietly to myself, and say the young lady's name before proceeding as normal. But not tonight, and not on this particular trip.
> 
> I pulled up to an apartment on a relatively quiet Street near the University of Wisconsin campus. I saw a young lady with long blond hair wearing a Canada goose winter coat approach the car. I put my flashers on and made sure the door was unlocked. I know some of you advised locking doors before confirming everything, but usually that's a big nuisance in Madison Wisconsin.
> 
> ...


Your last sentence says, "So don't judge a book by its cover" but isn't that what you did? You assumed she's from a wealthy family and she thinks she's hot. If you normally put up with the say my name nonsense and roll your eyes silently, why was she different? Why the need to talk sarcastically to her?

I deal with many UW-Milwaukee and Marquette U students. Some are very nice, some are snots and some just ignore me. I don't take it personally.

I get how it must be difficult and annoying for the male drivers who feel they're the only ones who deal with the say my name nonsenses. I get that, too. One woman shouted in the parking lot how she didn't want to get murdered because I didn't give the rider's name.

I won't give the name because that's the best way I know how to ensure I'm getting the correct pax. I've also had women and one guy walk around to check my license plate. I'm good with that.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Uber has the right idea, but the wrong approach. Demanding a name goes against all convention and starts your trip on the wrong foot.

You want to be sure you have the right person. I'll greet them by name, and respond with "I'm Karen."" Then I go to "part two"" of my verification: I ask where we're going.

"I put that in" is a common response. I explain Uber doesn't tell me that until I start the trip, and it often takes awhile for the phone to update.

I'm also fishing for information. I'll explain the system often gives me the street address, but doesn't tell me it's really the airport.

Both statements are true, but I'm also confirming I have the right person. End result? We start the trip with a smile.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Thank goodness, I haven't had one of these pax in months. Lately it's "Benjamin?" or "Uber for Samantha?". Also seeing just about every pax double check the app and tags, perfect! 

And, know what? Since that trend ended, I haven't had a single wrong pax try to get in my car. Because they relied on that BS, ignoring the multiple pieces of information in the app, which is exactly what caused that in the first place! 

Saw a YouTube video, woman leans in, "who are you here for?" 

"Nope!! What's your name??" 

Pause.. "Emily" 

"Yep!" 😂 👏 👏


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Maybe this was her first ride. Everyone has a first ride. Maybe she was just a little excited to do her first ride. When it's the first time taking an Uber at night it must be scary and she screeched out some drunken nonsense.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Yes I'm being extremely sarcastic. But it's just annoying that the only females who want me to say their name are young college students who have a snobby air about them. I never get this from middle-aged women.


I've gotten this from the whole gamut, including a few men. I've thought to myself a couple of times, "lady, I wouldn't do you with MadTown's..." &#128514;

Again, glad to see it pretty much gone from my market.


----------



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

gooddolphins said:


> What gets me is every man has different taste in women but ALL women think every man wants THEM.


It's something to do with brain wiring of the genders.



MadTownUberD said:


> I'm happily married, but honestly the older I get the broader the range of women I find genuinely attractive. I'm serious. I've seen attractive women from 18 to 80. But that doesn't mean I'm going to do anything inappropriate with them.


My 2c: General rule is don't hit on your riders, specially if you are happily married. If you are attracted to someone (and are now single but have children), don't hit on someone who is younger than your oldest child.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Umm yeah.... this fact goes back 7000 years
> 
> Umm yeah... and Uber women are hot. Everyone knows that
> 
> ...


Come back! We miss you!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> That's because "ALL" women are programmed to have every man they encounter want them. They're the flower of the species. It's a flowers job to look attractive and draw in the pollinator.


I didn't get the memo..


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'm happily married, but honestly the older I get the broader the range of women I find genuinely attractive. I'm serious. I've seen attractive women from 18 to 80. But that doesn't mean I'm going to do anything inappropriate with them.


80?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Whelp! You done did it! Time to pay Queen B her royalties..
> 
> View attachment 387981
> 
> ...


Dammit

You beat me to it &#129305;



MadTownUberD said:


> Normally I put up with the say my name stuff, and just roll my eyes quietly to myself, and say the young lady's name before proceeding as normal. But not tonight, and not on this particular trip.
> 
> I pulled up to an apartment on a relatively quiet Street near the University of Wisconsin campus. I saw a young lady with long blond hair wearing a Canada goose winter coat approach the car. I put my flashers on and made sure the door was unlocked. I know some of you advised locking doors before confirming everything, but usually that's a big nuisance in Madison Wisconsin.
> 
> ...


was she hot ?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Give me a reason to come back.
> 
> ...


The color TV and CD collection of Bob Marley?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Sometimes I try to have fun with it.

Pax: "What's my name?"

I rattle off my license plate number.

Pax: "What?"

Me: "That's my license plate. If you think this is the wrong car, you better check my plates before you get in."

(They check my license, and return to locked doors)

Me: "What's YOUR name?"


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> 80?


Dyan Cannon?


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Sometimes I try to have fun with it.
> 
> Pax: "What's my name?"
> 
> ...


We call that being immature.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Life is going to be hard for this this guy.
He doesn't get it.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> 80?


Yes I personally know an 80 year old female who is quite attractive and classy. Don't you think her husband should find her attractive?



Buck-a-mile said:


> Life is going to be hard for this this guy.
> He doesn't get it.


You're not talking about me are you? I assure you my life is not that difficult compared to many. And for that I am thankful.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Yes I personally know an 80 year old female who is quite attractive and classy. Don't you think her husband should find her attractive?
> 
> 
> You're not talking about me are you? I assure you my life is not that difficult compared to many. And for that I am thankful.


Yes.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> So don't judge a book by its cover. The end.


True story!!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I drive at night. So if its a woman or group of women I just pull up & say their name immediatley. Yea Ill probably eventually lose a fare for picking up the wrong pax but eff it. Im a middle aged dude who's 6'3". If I were them Id be nervous too. There's no shortage of violent creeps out there. Id rather just start the ride off on the right foot and put them at ease a little bit.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Hi Sally, you're looking for Doug right?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Come back! We miss you!
> View attachment 388290


That could have been hotter had you said my name...

And given the thread we're in...


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

This "who are you picking up?" Is bs, I get this too from young females, here is what I always say "do you have my name?" Guess what they do? They reach out to their phones to see who I am, what does this mean? That they don't even bother to see any information of their drivers when they accept.

They hear a little ding notification that their ride is outside, they come out and open the door of the first car they see with flashing lights and u/l logo then they ask that bs question.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

rideshareapphero said:


> This "who are you picking up?" Is bs, I get this too from young females, here is what I always say "do you have my name?" Guess what they do? They reach out to their phones to see who I am, what does this mean? That they don't even bother to see any information of their drivers when they accept.
> 
> Then they hear a little ding notification that their ride is outside, they come out and open the door of the first car they see with flashing lights and u/l logo then they ask that bs question.


I don't even unlock the doors until I know that person is my ride, and they know I'm their driver.

It takes. 10 seconds.

Too many idiots have cost me time and rides.

Homey don't play that.&#128526;


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

These women eventually get violated by a guy they “trusted” so I let karma work its magic.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

homelesswarlock said:


> These women eventually get violated by a guy they "trusted" so I let karma work its magic.


You know that may be interpreted as disturbingly twisted, right?


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I don't even unlock the doors until I know that person is my ride, and they know I'm their driver.
> 
> It takes. 10 seconds.
> 
> ...


I get you, but those "who are you picking up?" Don't happen very often, usually when I rider gets in my car and says "Hi so and so, how you doing?" Most of the time it's a great ride with a tip, I do agree with the locked doors screening process, I use it when it's a ride that it's going to take me where I don't want to go &#128515;.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

rideshareapphero said:


> I get you, but those "who are you picking up?" Don't happen very often, usually when I rider gets in my car and says "Hi so and so, how you doing?" Most of the time it's a great ride with a tip, I do agree with the locked doors screening process, I use it when it's a ride that it's going to take me where I don't want to go &#128515;.


Agreed, if working days...... I can tell the savy riders. The flaky pax with 5 suitcases, I question.


----------



## 4000 rides (Feb 9, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Normally I put up with the say my name stuff, and just roll my eyes quietly to myself, and say the young lady's name before proceeding as normal. But not tonight, and not on this particular trip.
> 
> I pulled up to an apartment on a relatively quiet Street near the University of Wisconsin campus. I saw a young lady with long blond hair wearing a Canada goose winter coat approach the car. I put my flashers on and made sure the door was unlocked. I know some of you advised locking doors before confirming everything, but usually that's a big nuisance in Madison Wisconsin.
> 
> ...


They have my picture and license plate.... I need their name first! Then I say hello, and tell them mine... if they refuse no ride. no ride = no rating.


----------



## Prius_McGilli (Aug 27, 2019)

Riders are provided with no less than 5 different details/descriptors which can be independently verified by them to ensure that they are getting in the right car. They are:


• Make of car (If it says Toyota, don’t get in a Ford)

• Model of car (If it says Prius, don’t get in a Camry)

• Color of car (If it says dark gray, don’t get in a vehicle that’s hot pink)

• Driver photo (If your app shows a white guy, don’t get in a car with a guy who's not)

• License plate number (You know, the unique, one-of-kind, “ain’t no other like it” license plate number that no other goddamn car on the road has)


Meanwhile, drivers have:


• A name (doesn’t even have to be one belonging to the actual person being picked up. I’ve met black men named “Jessica” and “Mallory” since starting this gig)

So, all that being said:

If you get in the wrong Uber, you’re a dumbass...and it’s most certainly your fault.

All this makes it particularly adorable when someone tries to scam you with the whole “wrong rider picked up” routine.

“Uh, that’s a negative, Dara. Even if this wasn’t a scam (it is), I didn’t pick up the wrong rider, some dipshit got in the wrong car.”


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Prius_McGilli said:


> Riders are provided with no less than 5 different details/descriptors which can be independently verified by them to ensure that they are getting in the right car. They are:
> 
> • Make of car (If it says Toyota, don't get in a Ford)
> 
> ...


Freaking newbie
At a concert they will say yes to anyone driving an Uber....geez.


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> You know that may be interpreted as disturbingly twisted, right?


Well, what happens when a pax says "I'm running late, please don't cancel?"

Drivers cancel.

When you expect the worst from people, they will easily deliver.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

homelesswarlock said:


> Well, what happens when a pax says "I'm running late, please don't cancel?"
> 
> Drivers cancel.
> 
> When you expect the worst from people, they will easily deliver.


?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> I think it's mostly due to media hype about certain events that happened. Those events are genuine tragedies, but AFAIK could have been avoided with license plate checking, just as well as anything else. Guess what I'm trying to say is that IMO, a media campaign to get pax to check vehicle, license plate, and driver photo, is a good thing. Some of the other stuff appears to be hype reactions from people who don't know how the app works.


Yep, this stems from the horrific murder of Samantha Josephson, a college student at the University of South Carolina.

She actually grew up in a small New Jersey town near where I spent a chunk of my life and where my father still teaches at a nearby college.

Samantha was out with friends and ordered an Uber. She'd been drinking. Her friends left her to fend for herself.

A car pulled up, she entered thinking that it was her Uber. But it wasn't, just a random car driven by Nathaniel D. Rowland, who proceeded to rape and murder her.

Samantha and her friends had all the information that they needed to verify the vehicle and driver coming to pick her up. But she was intoxicated and her friends didn't help.

Rather than a campaign to remind pax to verify the multiple pieces of identifying the vehicle and individual coming to pick them up, the media went with making male drivers rapists and murderers. That sells better.

Samantha's murder was horrible. But it does not warrant making ACTUAL drivers (again, he wasn't a RS driver) guilty until proven innocent.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

homelesswarlock said:


> Well, what happens when a pax says "I'm running late, please don't cancel?"
> 
> Drivers cancel.
> 
> When you expect the worst from people, they will easily deliver.


F that. I order Ubers and Lyfts from time to time. I have never not been toes on the curb when they arrive.

You can see how long it will take before you order. You have the time it takes to get there and THEN 5 more minutes. If you're not ready to go by then, you shouldn't have ordered it.

Cancel and pax edu fee. Ty.


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

ABQuber said:


> F that. I order Ubers and Lyfts from time to time. I have never not been toes on the curb when they arrive.
> 
> You can see how long it will take before you order. You have the time it takes to get there and THEN 5 more minutes. If you're not ready to go by then, you shouldn't have ordered it.
> 
> Cancel and pax edu fee. Ty.


I have been a taxi driver for many years. We have branded uniform cars, and driver uniforms. I never had trouble with women being nervous about getting into my taxi. The whole Uber set up puts the above mentioned risks into play. Plain cars. No uniforms. No, or very little good character vetting. No personal company management of drivers. A whole series of disasters just waiting to happen. Oh, that's right, they already did happen, and are happening, and will happen.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

In Vegas (in tourist zones) there are just too many pax (many drunk) and too many cars trying to pick up at the same location. Sometimes you even have 2 white Camry's (if they are even paying attention). And hardly anyone checks the plate (though I find it funny when they check the plate anyway after the name exchange).

As a result, I always keep my doors locked and only roll down the passenger window enough to have a conversation. I ask *"what was the name"* so it's totally generic and nonthreatening. They can give me either name (mine or theirs) and if correct, I'll respond with the opposite name just to make them comfortable. Between wrong answers (wrong pax) and people that just walk up and ask "are you DriveLV?" or "are you here for Sally?" I'd say 10-15% of attempted contacts were not actually my pax. I've never had a single disputed ride of "driver picked up wrong pax" but I know it happens a lot more frequently in the residential areas of town (and of course is frequently fraudulent). So even off strip I do the name exchange.

Once they are in the car, I swipe to start and ask "so you're going to Caesars Palace?" as added verification (in the rare case there was a set of name twins).

Imagine if the drunk pax who ended up in my car wasn't actually the right pax, and they throw up in my car. That's a lot more painful than losing a $4 fare - it's that plus cleaning the car on my own dime (and being out of service).


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> So don't judge a book by its cover. The end.


...Especially if that cover was created by Uber's shitty ratings system.

How many cool pax who tip have been one-starred by drivers for sitting in the front seat?

How many cool pax who tip have been one-starred by drivers because they didn't tip in cash?

How many cool pax who tip have been one-starred by drivers because they didn't tip instantly at the end of the ride?

I can't trust the ratings system on passengers at all, because 50% of the people who drive for Uber are schizo.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

rkozy said:


> ...Especially if that cover was created by Uber's shitty ratings system.
> 
> How many cool pax who tip have been one-starred by drivers for sitting in the front seat?
> 
> ...


Yep I just transported a super fun, talkative, attractive young female to the airport. No problems whatsoever. Her rating was 4.82. Her crime, apparently, is using Uber in New York frequently.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

rkozy said:


> ...Especially if that cover was created by Uber's shitty ratings system.
> 
> How many cool pax who tip have been one-starred by drivers for sitting in the front seat?
> 
> ...


But as I pointed out, he did judge a book by its cover. He felt the need to ask her sarcastically to say his name. He judged her thinking she came from a wealthy family and she viewed herself as hot. Why the need to point out what she was wearing and the length and color of her hair?

I agree with you, I don't trust the ratings because drivers will downrate for no tip or other ridiculous reasons.



MadTownUberD said:


> Yep I just transported a super fun, talkative, attractive young female to the airport. No problems whatsoever. Her rating was 4.82. Her crime, apparently, is using Uber in New York frequently.


What do her looks have to do with it?


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Yep I just transported a super fun, talkative, attractive young female to the airport. No problems whatsoever. Her rating was 4.82. Her crime, apparently, is using Uber in New York frequently.


I think I'm a 4.6 pax (haven't been a pax is over a year - maybe 30 rides total). I'm a pretty respectful person, but I know I've accidentally closed some doors too hard and before I was a driver I always used to say "I'll tip you in the app" because I never carry cash and didn't want them to think I was stiffing them. Little did I know that I would have been better off keeping my mouth shut and just surprising the driver in the app.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Invisible said:


> But as I pointed out, he did judge a book by its cover. He felt the need to ask her sarcastically to say his name. He judged her thinking she came from a wealthy family and she viewed herself as hot. Why the need to point out what she was wearing and the length and color of her hair?
> 
> I agree with you, I don't trust the ratings because drivers will downrate for no tip or other ridiculous reasons.
> 
> ...


Okay, invisible you're right, I'm a male chauvinist bigot. You win the internet today! But seriously I watched the video of the trip and my tone of voice wasn't as sarcastic as it sounded when it came out of my mouth. And no I didn't feel the need to be snarky with her, it just kind of happened. If I posted only stories of behaving perfectly on here, they wouldn't be very interesting, now would they??!? Sometimes we behave imperfectly.

The point in my example from this morning was that someone with a relatively low rating was respectful and fun to have in my car. And the dude in my original post whose rating was 4.65 was apparently guilty of being a transvestite. I don't care, it was a great trip and super cool. But I guess according to you invisible I shouldn't like him because he's not an attractive female?

@Invisible how many poor kids do you know who go to UW, wear Canada goose coats, and live in off-campus apartments? Yes I was judging her for being wealthy because her snobby attitude reflected that. Believe me I have driven enough of them to know the type. And yes I am judging her for being hot because I have eyes and I'm a male.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Okay, invisible you're right, I'm a male chauvinist bigot. You win the internet today! But seriously I watched the video of the trip and my tone of voice wasn't as sarcastic as it sounded when it came out of my mouth. And no I didn't feel the need to be snarky with her, it just kind of happened. If I posted only stories of behaving perfectly on here, they wouldn't be very interesting, now would they??!? Sometimes we behave imperfectly.
> 
> The point in my example from this morning was that someone with a relatively low rating was respectful and fun to have in my car. And the dude in my original post whose rating was 4.65 was apparently guilty of being a transvestite. I don't care, it was a great trip and super cool. But I guess according to you invisible I shouldn't like him because he's not an attractive female?
> 
> @Invisible how many poor kids do you know who go to UW, wear Canada goose coats, and live in off-campus apartments? Yes I was judging her for being wealthy because her snobby attitude reflected that. Believe me I have driven enough of them to know the type. And yes I am judging her for being hot because I have eyes and I'm a male.


Please don't put words in my mouth. I never called you a chauvinist bigot. I just didn't understand the need to add details on looks and attire, rather than focusing on behavior as you did in the 2nd paragraph to your reply.

Her attire could've been a gift for all you know. She could have a scholarship, or maybe she has a well paying p/t job. It just seemed you were irritated with her because how you viewed her. By your own account in your opening paragraph, it normally doesn't bother you.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Please don't put words in my mouth. I never called you a chauvinist bigot. I just didn't understand the need to add details on looks and attire, rather than focusing on behavior as you did in the 2nd paragraph to your reply.
> 
> Her attire could've been a gift for all you know. She could have a scholarship, or maybe she has a well paying p/t job. It just seemed you were irritated with her because how you viewed her. By your own account in your opening paragraph, it normally doesn't bother you.


Maybe I should restate that then. It usually bothers me but I usually simply tolerate it. I can go for dozens and hundreds of trips with everyone being cool, and then I get one of these snobby entitled snowflakes in my car and the attitude is just annoying. That's all.

And they're snobby and entitled about a minimum fare trip. The hoops I have to jump through for $3.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

This is rare here, but we don't have a big campus full of students. I don't think I would trade places with you.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Gilby said:


> This is rare here, but we don't have a big campus full of students. I don't think I would trade places with you.


Actually Madison is a nice place to drive. And you can avoid campus if you really want. I only post the "interesting" stuff here.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

♪♪♪
Say my name Say my name, you acting kind of Paxy and calling me Cabbie ♫♫


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

This “say my name” crap is gone to the point or being hilarious.

Had one this week. Dispatched fare (the customer gets a text with our taxi number and our ETA)

This is on a taxi fare mind you....

Roll up on a pickup for “Karen”

a woman walks up and asks me “who are you here for”

“If I said that you could steal their cab and leave my actual customer who called stranded”

“Well how do I know I’m getting in the right car?”

“because you got a text message saying what my cab number is, and this is a marked taxi”


“Why don’t you just tell me who your here for?”

“if i did that you could just... pretend to be them. Now literally all I have to confirm I have the right person is a name... that’s literally it.”

“no it’s not”

“Yeah your right, you could show me the text messages from the company saying 825 has arrived to pick you up. If you did that I might actually tell you who I am here for. However if you had the hostess call you couldn’t do that.”



Another woman walks out or the restaurant...

“I think your here for me” she says holding up her phone like I can somehow read her screen.

“your name miss?”

“Karen”

“come around to the other side of the car so this {*{^{ doesn’t try to get in when I unlock the door.” (Yes I really said that)

Woman number one gives me the bird and walks off as I let Karen in the driver side back door.

Yes, that Ho tried to use “say my name BS” to steal someone else’s cab they called instead of calling a cab herself like a civilized human being.

Karen and I had a good laugh about it...


And it’s not like no one calls a cab to a barstaraunt after 10:00 pm on a Friday night....

if I had trusted her I could have gotten screwed over royal.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## DustyToad (Jan 10, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> I get that. But like I said it was all about her tone of voice. It just made my hair stand on end and I probably should have canceled. I expect to see a one-star show up tomorrow or the day after. During the trip I kept flicking down my notifications bar on my phone to make sure the video was still recording just in case I get a false claim. I'm almost wondering if she had just gotten canceled on so she was already annoyed before I even got to her.


What app do you use to record using your phone?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Yep, this stems from the horrific murder of Samantha Josephson, a college student at the University of South Carolina.
> 
> She actually grew up in a small New Jersey town near where I spent a chunk of my life and where my father still teaches at a nearby college.
> 
> ...


I believe she got in two cars. The second was obviously her last.



Invisible said:


> Please don't put words in my mouth. I never called you a chauvinist bigot. I just didn't understand the need to add details on looks and attire, rather than focusing on behavior as you did in the 2nd paragraph to your reply.
> 
> Her attire could've been a gift for all you know. She could have a scholarship, or maybe she has a well paying p/t job. It just seemed you were irritated with her because how you viewed her. By your own account in your opening paragraph, it normally doesn't bother you.


Or maybe she was dressed up for her interview at Uber...lol



MadTownUberD said:


> Maybe I should restate that then. It usually bothers me but I usually simply tolerate it. I can go for dozens and hundreds of trips with everyone being cool, and then I get one of these snobby entitled snowflakes in my car and the attitude is just annoying. That's all.
> 
> And they're snobby and entitled about a minimum fare trip. The hoops I have to jump through for $3.


The Boston market should be the training ground for East of the Mississippi River. Drive a few hundred times, especially when school is in session, and you will be equipped to deal with the lowest of entitled pax. They come in all flavors.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> Or maybe she was dressed up for her interview at Uber...lol


LOL! She'd be wearing leggings or sweatpants then.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

rkozy said:


> because 50% of the people who drive for Uber are schizo.


2/3 of me disagrees with you


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Mista T said:


> 2/3 of me disagrees with you


a agree but Stevie (the magic unicorn) doesn't....


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Mista T said:


> 2/3 of me disagrees with you


Well done....perfect


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Damn it, @MadTownUberD, had my first in a long time today. I blame you &#128514;

Lyft. I pulled up, hit "Arrive", my Amp was displaying a unique color.

Saw the pax exit the restaurant and look around. She pulled out her phone and made a call. My phone rang. I waved at her, she walked up and tapped on the window.

"Who are you here for?"

"I'm Ben, please verify the details in the app - vehicle description, tags, photo, color on the light, and photo. Then tell me your name."

"But.. what.. I don't know how to do that.." -o:

Sigh. "Kathy, hop in.."

"Why are you mad? I'm a single mom.."

Explained to her that we have a first name, they have up to FIVE identifying items on Lyft.

Off we went. 22 minute trip. During the ride, it became apparent that "Kathy" was under the influence of something, not alcohol. Very erratic, at one point leaned up into the front seat right next to my head - violating my Lyft "safe space".

A few minutes away from her destination, she decided that she wanted to go back the opposite direction to another bar. Fine, more miles.

Bottom line, especially on Lyft, I'm really leaning towards canceling on pax like this. They can send me all the nasty notifications they want. If a pax supposedly can't understand how to verify the vehicle and driver, red flag.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Yep I just transported a super fun, talkative, attractive young female to the airport. No problems whatsoever. Her rating was 4.82. Her crime, apparently, is using Uber in New York frequently.


That actually sounds pretty high for NYC. To be clear, I think the issue is NYC, not NY State. I drive in NY (outside NYC) and also noticed that pax from NYC seem to have lower ratings than similar pax in my area would have.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> That actually sounds pretty high for NYC. To be clear, I think the issue is NYC, not NY State. I drive in NY (outside NYC) and also noticed that pax from NYC seem to have lower ratings than similar pax in my area would have.


I've had riders from NYC with 4.2 ratings who were perfectly well behaved.


----------



## Sariandan (Feb 3, 2018)

I haven’t read every post, but it seems to me that most are doing this backwards.

I was picking a guy up at the airport. I pulled up,a couple of people are waiting. I roll down the window and ask, “Mark (or whatever it was)?”

One guy steps forward and checks his phone a few times. He then replies, “Yes, and you are..?”

I told him that he should already have my name and needs to give it to me to verify that he is the Mark I’m waiting for and I’m the driver he’s waiting for.

He told me that that was not how it worked. I told him it was. I explained to him about the time there were three Steve’s at the airport pickup area and how all three came to my call, despite the fact that only one was waiting for a driver with my name and my vehicle.

He still disagreed. He did comply, however. He was the second or third 1* I’ve ever given.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Sariandan said:


> I haven't read every post, but it seems to me that most are doing this backwards.
> 
> I was picking a guy up at the airport. I pulled up,a couple of people are waiting. I roll down the window and ask, "Mark (or whatever it was)?"
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter whether you say your own name or the other person's name, as long as both rider and driver do the same thing. I choose to let the pax drive how the convo goes, to avoid butthurt.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> It doesn't matter whether you say your own name or the other person's name, as long as both rider and driver do the same thing. I choose to let the pax drive how the convo goes, to avoid butthurt.


I see both sides but it seems to be an ego battle with a few people. That's when the trouble starts.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> It doesn't matter whether you say your own name or the other person's name, as long as both rider and driver do the same thing. I choose to let the pax drive how the convo goes, to avoid butthurt.


You are so right. 
I pull up on days, and say Hi Mary, you looking for Bob right?

All done, no being a problem to the pax, like these other drivers.

It's so easy when you make it that way.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> You are so right.
> I pull up on days, and say Hi Mary, you looking for Bob right?
> 
> All done, no being a problem to the pax, like these other drivers.
> ...


It depends on the situation. Busy venue? Pax needs to check the information in the rider app and then confirm THEIR name.

When this thing was at its apex, I lost count of the number of women that piled into my car while asking "who are you here for?", only to discover that neither my car or me were at all close to their actual ride. Pax DO try to take someone else's ride, too.

The other thing is the sense of entitlement. Residential area, no other cars around, clearly marked RS vehicle, and they emerge after the app says you have arrived. They have multiple pieces of information that they are supposed to use to verify that you are there for them.

But no, you're there to abduct them. You must be because you're a scary male Uber driver. You must prove your innocence by jumping through their hoop, when they know fully well that you are their driver. It makes my skin crawl every time.

Meanwhile, there's zero vetting system for pax and we have no idea if the person we're picking up is even the account holder. Drivers being assaulted, robbed, raped, and murdered isn't as sexy for the media to blow up.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> You are so right.
> I pull up on days, and say Hi Mary, you looking for Bob right?
> 
> All done, no being a problem to the pax, like these other drivers.
> ...


If you say both names you are giving away all the information and you have no way to prevent a stolen ride etc. As long as you are OK with that....it really doesn't happen very often.

I am suggesting either both rider and driver introduce themselves OR both rider and driver say the other's name...NOT one party say both names.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

We disagree. I think you are tripping.

Not everyone can do service jobs.
It may not be right for you.

You sure think too much about easy things.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> We disagree. I think you are tripping.
> 
> Not everyone can do service jobs.
> It may not be right for you.
> ...


I think you should be more respectful.

I'd expect someone as good at service jobs as yourself to be less confrontational.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

I see you have issues we cant help you with here.

People have tried, but you don't get it.

Marginal personality disorder with rigid thinking?

It's how you come off.l.p.

Respect you, earn that respect.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I


Buck-a-mile said:


> We disagree. I think you are tripping.
> 
> Not everyone can do service jobs.
> It may not be right for you.
> ...


Agreed. I dont see the big deal here. Ive been "saying the name" for 1700 rides. I havent had one stolen yet. If It does happen Ill chalk it up as the cost of doing buisness.

Other than the fear of a stolen fare, what am I worried about? Some woman abducting me? gtfoh lol.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

No one steals rides on days.
Drunks do that.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I see you have issues we cant help you with here.
> 
> People have tried, but you don't get it.
> 
> ...


Since we don't have a Dislike button I'll just out you on Ignore.

You definitely need to learn respect.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Since we don't have a Dislike button I'll just out you on Ignore.
> 
> You definitely need to learn respect.


To someone half my age, with little life experience?

Think about that.

The guy is flat wrong.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> To someone half my age, with little life experience?
> 
> Think about that.
> 
> The guy is flat wrong.


Perhaps quote posts? Which guy?

And I don't recall seeing ages and resumes posted here.

Hey, you do you.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Read the posts Ben.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I have started a trip with the wrong rider exactly once. It wasn't fun. Normally y'all are right, I don't make a big deal (which I stated in my OP). BUT if I so much as suspect that it could be the wrong rider, I think it would be a good idea to clarify.

In my OP I didn't ask for her name because I suspected she was the wrong rider; I did it because I was annoyed and wanted to make her jump through the same hoop she made me jump through, but ONLY because she gave me attitude.

By the way, she hasn't down rated me (yet).


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

I greet the rider by name, ask how the day is going, then ask him/her where they are going today. Getting the correct dropoff is as good as getting the name and riders never seem to find any offense in the question, its then just part of the conversation that you have underway. Plus you want the rider to confirm the destination so you can see the app has it right, especially if its a destination that has duplicates, such as a MCDonalds or a Marriott. If you drive someone to the Marriott thats in the app and its the wrong one, the rider will not be mad at him or herself...


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> To someone half my age, with little life experience?


You're 80+??!? Gosh I hope I make it to that ripe old age.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> You're 80+??!? Gosh I hope I make it to that ripe old age.


I thought the same &#128514;


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Still pissed and acting out as a moderator.

Try decaf.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Still pissed and acting out as a moderator.
> 
> Try decaf.


Who's pissed brah? I'm having a good time in my featured thread. What have you contributed to this forum? Feel free to post links here.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Still pissed and acting out as a moderator.
> 
> Try decaf.


He's actually one of the better ones here. I've been trolled by one recently. He's sharing stories and his opinions, handling his thread well.

You, on the other hand, are being confrontational on his thread.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> He's actually one of the better ones here. I've been trolled by one recently. He's sharing stories and his opinions, handling his thread well.
> 
> You, on the other hand, are being confrontational on his thread.


You have liked 90% of my posts. Did you forget that?

Look, Mad Dog's approach and presentation was a very disturbing interpretation of how we identify ourselves to the pax to make them comfortable they have the correct driver.

I work days, its easier, no drunks, but his wacko interpretation of how he deals with identification, nights or not, is just confrontational, and unnecessary.

I did go back and read his past posts. You do that, they speak for themselves. He's not nice most of the time. His posts are there, read them.

Moderators, like posters come and go. Hell I recognize 3 former moderators still posting.

Thing is, there is no need to make ID confrontational.

Mad Dog seems to like unnecessary confrontation.

Just my opinion.



MadTownUberD said:


> Who's pissed brah? I'm having a good time in my featured thread. What have you contributed to this forum? Feel free to post links here.


Take a look at my posts and likes......
I contribute a lot, and people like my stuff.
That's a fact.

You are still acting out.
Try a beer


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> You have liked 90% of my posts. Did you forget that?
> 
> Look, Mad Dog's approach and presentation was a very disturbing interpretation of how we identify ourselves to the pax to make them comfortable they have the correct driver.
> 
> ...


I probably drink more beer in a month than you drink all year. Not sure that's something to be proud of, but it is what it is.



Buck-a-mile said:


> You have liked 90% of my posts. Did you forget that?
> 
> Look, Mad Dog's approach and presentation was a very disturbing interpretation of how we identify ourselves to the pax to make them comfortable they have the correct driver.
> 
> ...


You and @GreatOrchid should do Rock-Paper-Scissors to see whether my nickname is Mad Dog or Mad Cow. Ready....GO!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> I have started a trip with the wrong rider exactly once. It wasn't fun. Normally y'all are right, I don't make a big deal (which I stated in my OP). BUT if I so much as suspect that it could be the wrong rider, I think it would be a good idea to clarify.
> 
> In my OP I didn't ask for her name because I suspected she was the wrong rider; I did it because I was annoyed and wanted to make her jump through the same hoop she made me jump through, but ONLY because she gave me attitude.
> 
> By the way, she hasn't down rated me (yet).


That's good you weren't downrated.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Invisible said:


> That's good you weren't downrated.


Yes it is, but there's still time! And I'm not sure I'd care much if I was. I have a looooong way to fall before hitting 4.85.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> I probably drink more beer in a month than you drink all year. Not sure that's something to be proud of, but it is what it is.
> 
> 
> You and @GreatOrchid should do Rock-Paper-Scissors to see whether my nickname is Mad Dog or Mad Cow. Ready....GO!


It is something to be proud of. You're a Sconnie! I, on the other hand, can't even finish a big beer anymore. I'm a disgrace to all Sconnies.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I have started a trip with the wrong rider exactly once. It wasn't fun. Normally y'all are right, I don't make a big deal (which I stated in my OP). BUT if I so much as suspect that it could be the wrong rider, I think it would be a good idea to clarify.
> 
> In my OP I didn't ask for her name because I suspected she was the wrong rider; I did it because I was annoyed and wanted to make her jump through the same hoop she made me jump through, but ONLY because she gave me attitude.
> 
> By the way, she hasn't down rated me (yet).


I accidentally took the wrong rider once because she was only person standing there and I failed to ask her name.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> That could have been hotter had you said my name...
> 
> And given the thread we're


&#128513;


Benjamin M said:


> He's actually one of the better ones here. I've been trolled by one recently. He's sharing stories and his opinions, handling his thread well.
> 
> You, on the other hand, are being confrontational on his thread.


Mods get trolled on more then anything but it's a double standard because some (not saying you) cry wolf by the same trolls...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

mmmmmm beer


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Saw a YouTube video, woman leans in, "who are you here for?"
> 
> "Nope!! What's your name??"
> 
> ...


This could make shuffling a lot easier. I see this situation playing out:

[Jennifer orders a ride. Driver arrives]

Jennifer - "Who are you here for?"

Driver - "Sarah"

Jennifer - "Oh. No."

[Walks away, looking at phone]
[No need for driver to relocate to nearby shuffle spot]
[2 minutes pass. Jennifer returns]

Jennifer - "It says in the app that this car with this licence plate is here for me".

Driver - "Nope. You're not Mandy; I'm here for Mandy"

Jennifer - "You said you were here for Sarah"

Driver - "No I didn't. I said Mandy."

Jennifer - "You are here for me! It says so right here in the app!

Driver - "Nope. What's your name?"

Jennifer - "Jennifer"

Driver - "Nope. I'm here for Elizabeth."

[Tries to pull on door handle. Door is locked]

Jennifer - "Open this door! Let me in!"

Driver - "Nope. I'm not here for a Jennifer.

Jennifer - "@$$*%^3"

Driver - "Sorry, rudeness is not currently supported on the Uber platform.

Jennifer - "But I can see from your photo in my app that it's you and I see your licence plate matches with the one in my app!"

Driver - "Nope. If could see all of that you would have just got in the car when it arrived. Good day"

[5:00 is up, cancel as no show]


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

goneubering said:


> I accidentally took the wrong rider once because she was only person standing there and I failed to ask her name.


I had a pax get into a car that didn't match mine *at all*, driven by a middle Eastern man, after I'd been on the phone with her saying exactly where I would be picking her up at the venue and repeating my vehicle details.

Got there, no show. Called back. Confusion, in the background "are you Benjamin?? Oh, please let us out here.." &#129318;‍♂

They weren't trying to take someone's Uber, just that stupid. It's amazing.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> I probably drink more beer in a month than you drink all year. Not sure that's something to be proud of, but it is what it is.


Petfect...

Drunken moderaor.
Explains a lot of your posts.
You don't know what you are saying.

Want my respect?

Read your past posts, sober up, try again.

I hope you aren't driving.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Petfect...
> 
> Drunken moderaor.
> Explains a lot of your posts.
> ...


I don't think anyone here is trying to earn your respect, but you may be losing it with some.

Agree to disagree and stop bashing other drivers. Just a thought.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I don't think anyone here is trying to earn your respect, but you may be losing it with some.
> 
> Agree to disagree and stop bashing other drivers. Just a thought.


If you look at the thread, well you didn't. Your walking blind in defense of a drunk.

The man admitted to being drunk all day.

Benny, tell me how this is a good thing?

For Mad Dog, or this forum.

Once again, read his posts.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> If you look at the thread, well you didn't. Your walking blind in defense of a drunk.
> 
> The man admitted to being drunk all day.
> 
> ...


I've been reading. Now you're calling him a drunk. Let it go.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

🍻


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I've been reading. Now you're calling him a drunk. Let it go.


People associte you with the people you associate with.

Don't associate with Mad Dog

He said he was a drunk, not me.

Unhitch your wagon cowboy, that horse is swayback.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I've been reading. Now you're calling him a drunk. Let it go.


It's been an unusual day for UP and that's saying a lot.


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

I'm a cranky old man and drive drunks in Tuscaloosa.
Roll Tide!
Last year some piece of sh1t about my age - NOT a real Uber driver - got caught picking up drunk girls and driving them out in the boonies and taking their pictures. Thank God nothing else.

So girls were following University guidelines by asking "what's my name?"
In fact when they would get in and ask me my name I'd tell them, "No you're supposed to what is MY name."

So the other night 30 minutes before bar closing time, I pick up 2 coeds about a 7 on the trashed meter.
Dropping them off separately, one to an apartment, the other to her sorority house.
I asked which order, they didn't care so to the apartment.
The second one starts, but not in a pi$$y way,
"Just so you know Mr. Uber, I may be small but I'm FEISTY."
"Huh?"
"You're dropping me off separately, so I want you to know I'm TOUGH."
"I don't know how to respond to that Ma'am. Am I in danger?"

"Well I see all this stuff about Uber drivers. You look like a really nice guy but I want you to know I can defend myself."
"OH. okay. I can tell you I've never had anyone tell me this before and I guess I could take it as some sort of weird compliment."
"I appreciate your concern but I've been married 30 years and I can't wait to tell my wife about this."

So the conversation changed to "Oh wow you've been married THAT long?!" so on and so on.

Yes I get my fair share of entitled princesses AND princes. I TRY to take em all in stride but yeah, some days......


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Ttown Driver said:


> I'm a cranky old man and drive drunks in Tuscaloosa.
> Roll Tide!
> Last year some piece of sh1t about my age - NOT a real Uber driver - got caught picking up drunk girls and driving them out in the boonies and taking their pictures. Thank God nothing else.
> 
> ...


Definitely some shifty drivers out there, absolutely no doubt. That's why Lyft had their mandatory sexual harassment "safety training".

I think what bugs a lot of us male drivers is being profiled simply because of our gender.

I've been with my wife approaching 12 years, wouldn't ever dream of cheating on her or making advances toward another woman. And there are also male drivers who happen to want absolutely nothing to do with women sexually.

The majority is profiled due to the minority. And it sucks sometimes.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Normally I put up with the say my name stuff, and just roll my eyes quietly to myself, and say the young lady's name before proceeding as normal. But not tonight, and not on this particular trip.
> 
> I pulled up to an apartment on a relatively quiet Street near the University of Wisconsin campus. I saw a young lady with long blond hair wearing a Canada goose winter coat approach the car. I put my flashers on and made sure the door was unlocked. I know some of you advised locking doors before confirming everything, but usually that's a big nuisance in Madison Wisconsin.
> 
> ...


Ask her if she's Beyonce?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I think what bugs a lot of us male drivers is being profiled simply because of our gender.
> The majority is profiled due to the minority. And it sucks sometimes.


You really cannot control what others think. Be a good person and simply get over this. Various, races, genders, and whatnot have been 'profiled' for most of human history. It isn't cool, but humans are tribal, and it is not going to change in your lifetime. So you can only set an example and divest the person of these notions with your actions, not your complaints.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> You really cannot control what others think. Be a good person and simply get over this. Various, races, genders, and whatnot have been 'profiled' for most of human history. It isn't cool, but humans are tribal, and it is not going to change in your lifetime. So you can only set an example and divest the person of these notions with your actions, not your complaints.


Thanks for an insightful, and informed reply.

Much better than the last monitor, who's claim to fame was to drink more beer than I do, anyone that drinks more than two at a time beats me.

Thanks for the refresh.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> You really cannot control what others think. Be a good person and simply get over this. Various, races, genders, and whatnot have been 'profiled' for most of human history. It isn't cool, but humans are tribal, and it is not going to change in your lifetime. So you can only set an example and divest the person of these notions with your actions, not your complaints.


I believe the human mind is built to categorize and file. One thing I like about online is that it disrupts this process. Friends and allies on here I might not necessarily gravitate towards offline, based on the aforementioned. Nice to short circuit that; a welcome reprieve


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Thanks for an insightful, and informed reply.
> 
> Much better than the last monitor, who's claim to fame was to drink more beer than I do, anyone that drinks more than two at a time beats me.
> 
> Thanks for the refresh.


Your first two posts in this thread were negative towards others. Did you expect to be greeted with a confetti parade, red carpet, and bottle of champagne?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> I often get this from women of all builds and ages. Fat middle aged women who could crush me with their weight walk around to the back to check my license plate, then come up to the back door and open it gingerly asking who the Uber is for.
> 
> I suppose fat middle-aged women get raped too.


80 year old women get raped. Although they might have an excuse for not knowing what a model of a newer car looks like and their eyesight might preclude them from reading the license plate.

I don't think 80 year old women go around trying to steal uber rides much, though.


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

SHalester said:


> each PU I say my name the moment the door opens and then I pause looking at them: 98% get the hint and say their name. I then have them verify the destination (once I see it).
> If the above pax first asked my name, I'd ask what her's was before answering. She has car model, license, color and my name and pic. Driver just has a name......


This is pretty much what I do.....I may also respond to the question with "What's your driver's name from the app?" If I get any pushback, I tell them they are welcome to check my license plate against the app.

It may be futile, but I am trying to enlighten pax to the fact that they have multiple points of identification on me through the app....if they choose to look at it.....


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> mmmmmm beer


Proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ttown Driver said:


> The second one starts, but not in a pi$$y way,
> "Just so you know Mr. Uber, I may be small but I'm FEISTY."
> "Huh?"
> "You're dropping me off separately, so I want you to know I'm TOUGH."


"You have absolutely nothing to worry about. I'm only attracted to pretty women". &#129315; :roflmao::big grin:


----------



## UberSteveINC (Apr 23, 2018)

I don't know why this is a problem. If you open my car door, put your face in my car and demand I tell you information first? Automatic cancel.

You have my car-plate-and my "EFFIN" photo I have effectively no info on you.

Furthermore who would dare open a strangers car door if they don't think this is your Uber. Major red flag that tells me if I do something like avoiding running over a squirrel you will ding my rating. Die slow.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Would it be appropriate to pull up to pax and blast this song?


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> You really cannot control what others think. Be a good person and simply get over this. Various, races, genders, and whatnot have been 'profiled' for most of human history. It isn't cool, but humans are tribal, and it is not going to change in your lifetime. So you can only set an example and divest the person of these notions with your actions, not your complaints.


I don't see how complaining about being profiled contradicts setting a good example. I'm curious if the same advice of 'be a good person and simply get over this' would also apply to a female or ethnic minority driver who complained about being profiled?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

M62 said:


> I'm curious if the same advice of 'be a good person and simply get over this' would also apply to a female or ethnic minority driver who complained about being profiled?


YES.

(But allow me to explain before anyone goes off the handle in this regard.)

You work in a platform that is rife with scams, entitlement, and other bad behaviors. Before you want to get all 'Rosa Parks' in Ridehail, I'd consider leaving the gig-economy altogether, for your own sanity. In the app-based service industry, particularly in how it is framed in modern day 'late-stage capitalism' this sort of 'nano-silo' for drivers is built into the platforms. The power-dynamic is frighteningly asymmetrical (UBER deactivates at will, takes forever to investigate, if at all).
My statement is not a bastion of progressive activism.
It is a hardy pragmatism, as i'm not going to let the vagaries of the gig get me down.
I am also aware that it is a mix of both drivers and PAX that are unwilling to educate themselves on 'the other side.' There may be a way to educate a 'frightened but entitled sorority girl' into how the platform actually works, and that you are a 'good guy' but you are probably not going to be too effective in the heat of the moment, when said PAX is probably drunk.

But I will grant that my original statment as more weight, perhaps DOUBLY OR TRIPLY SO for a privileged white dude than any other race (or gender) in the USA. You probably shouldn't complain at all considering the generalized societal advantage you have been given in the UNITED STATES. From real estate to banking to police treatment. But I digress.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Your first two posts in this thread were negative towards others. Did you expect to be greeted with a confetti parade, red carpet, and bottle of champagne?


You were drunk.
People were knifing each other in other posts, being much more rude, but you went on a power trip and focused on me, regardless of how incredibly wrong your post was. You got stuck on wrong. Not moderator material. Check your past posts. You are rude 90% of the time.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> You were drunk.
> People were knifing each other in other posts, being much more rude, but you went on a power trip and focused on me, regardless of how incredibly wrong your post was. You got stuck on wrong. Not moderator material. Check your past posts. You are rude 90% of the time.


I focus on you because ultimately I care about you.

My reaction score is roughly double my number of posts. Your reaction score is roughly equivalent to your number of posts. 
If you want to be better liked, you should post thought-provoking, insightful material instead of baseless negativity.

Just trying to help you get more out of / contribute more to the forum.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> I focus on you because ultimately I care about you.
> 
> My reaction score is roughly double my number of posts. Your reaction score is roughly equivalent to your number of posts.
> If you want to be better liked, you should post thought-provoking, insightful material instead of baseless negativity.
> ...


Can't dig out of last night's drunken hole that easy.

I don't want to be liked, I want to contribute.

When you focus on your 12 stage ID process, you are sure not contributing, your confusing new drivers..

Admit it, you had too much to drink and got stuck on stupid just so you could argue.

Moderation doesn't involve drunken arguments over pax ID.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

M62 said:


> I don't see how complaining about being profiled contradicts setting a good example. I'm curious if the same advice of 'be a good person and simply get over this' would also apply to a female or ethnic minority driver who complained about being profiled?


My thoughts exactly..


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Can't dig out of last night's drunken hole that easy.
> 
> I don't want to be liked, I want to contribute.
> 
> ...


At 1pm? I don't think so. I was at a sporting event my kids were involved in. I decided to pass the time in between runs by perusing your "wisdom".

Looks like you just woke up within the past hour or so. Are you a FT driver? If so, I'd recommend getting a more traditional employment arrangement and driving on the side...your attitude will improve. Since you're good at customer service, you could wait tables etc. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> At 1pm? I don't think so. I was at a sporting event my kids were involved in. I decided to pass the time in between runs by perusing your "wisdom".
> 
> Looks like you just woke up within the past hour or so. Are you a FT driver? If so, I'd recommend getting a more traditional employment arrangement and driving on the side...your attitude will improve. Since you're good at customer service, you could wait tables etc. Just a suggestion.


Bro, it's like trying to convince someone of the opposite political party to see things your way. Losing battle.

Here's a video that sums up the thread -






Grab the portable &#128514;


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> At 1pm? I don't think so. I was at a sporting event my kids were involved in. I decided to pass the time in between runs by perusing your "wisdom".
> 
> Looks like you just woke up within the past hour or so. Are you a FT driver? If so, I'd recommend getting a more traditional employment arrangement and driving on the side...your attitude will improve. Since you're good at customer service, you could wait tables etc. Just a suggestion.


Mr. Judgemental, Im retired, so I have a nice income already. Never can count on croaking, so I make money doing Oracle contracts, and Uber between.

I am on the road at 4:30am. My workday ends around 10:00am.
I drive the car though the carwash ($15/mo). Fill it up and eat. I'm home by 11am on working days.

I'm making money while you sleep.



Buck-a-mile said:


> Mr. Judgemental, Im retired, so I have a nice income already. Never can count on croaking, so I make money doing Oracle contracts, and Uber between.
> 
> I am on the road at 4:30am. My workday ends around 10:00am.
> I drive the car though the carwash ($15/mo). Fill it up and eat. I'm home by 11am on working days.
> ...


Look, if you ever make it to Alpine Beer Company, in Alpine, I will buy you an IPA.
PM if you get near.

I'm 26 years older, but you seem rational when sober&#128526;


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Mr. Judgemental, Im retired, so I have a nice income already. Never can count on croaking, so I make money doing Oracle contracts, and Uber between.
> 
> I am on the road at 4:30am. My workday ends around 10:00am.
> I drive the car though the carwash ($15/mo). Fill it up and eat. I'm home by 11am on working days.
> ...


I like IPA.

I really don't mean to be argumentative, seriously (we've had enough), but just a clarification. I'm in Wisconsin which is 2 hours ahead and I typically wake up at 4:30 am (my time). But I like the concept of money being made while I sleep...I keep trying to do that with stocks but it never seems to work out that well. Hence driving .


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> I like IPA.


I used to be all about IPA, then one Friday night I was trying to figure out why I was staring at the floor.

Same thing with gin, I was drinking gin and juice watching Netflix outside, was wondering why I wasn't feeling a buzz. Walked inside and gravity made me its *****. "Becky? See that bottle? Dump it.. thank you.." &#128514;

<5% ABV and no liquor for this guy anymore.. damn getting old.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> I like IPA.
> 
> I really don't mean to be argumentative, seriously (we've had enough), but just a clarification. I'm in Wisconsin which is 2 hours ahead and I typically wake up at 4:30 am (my time). But I like the concept of money being made while I sleep...I keep trying to do that with stocks but it never seems to work out that well. Hence driving .


Hatchet buried?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Hatchet buried?


Yes, and I just figured out you're like 15 minutes from where some friends of mine live. Not sure when I'll make it back out to SD again though....we started a new thing of meeting them at mutual vacation spots.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Normally I put up with the say my name stuff, and just roll my eyes quietly to myself, and say the young lady's name before proceeding as normal. But not tonight, and not on this particular trip.
> 
> I pulled up to an apartment on a relatively quiet Street near the University of Wisconsin campus. I saw a young lady with long blond hair wearing a Canada goose winter coat approach the car. I put my flashers on and made sure the door was unlocked. I know some of you advised locking doors before confirming everything, but usually that's a big nuisance in Madison Wisconsin.
> 
> ...


Why you Hassling Cinderella ?

Make her trip " MAGICAL "!


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I used to be all about IPA, then one Friday night I was trying to figure out why I was staring at the floor.
> 
> Same thing with gin, I was drinking gin and juice watching Netflix outside, was wondering why I wasn't feeling a buzz. Walked inside and gravity made me its @@@@@. "Becky? See that bottle? Dump it.. thank you.." &#128514;
> 
> <5% ABV and no liquor for this guy anymore.. damn getting old.


We have Carl Strouss microbrewerys in San Diego. Carl, one of the nicest human beings on the planet, has passed on, but he left us with 1st class brew pubs. All that fancy equipment you see on the "restore this bar" shows is in use at Carl's pubs.

They list the beers by alcohol content. An IPA is 7%.

I stick to the amber light at 4.2%

Years ago I took friends from Oregon to the original Carl Strouss on Columbia. I didn't know Carl from anything but TV ads..
He talked to every table.
"How are you Carl" poped out of my mouth unexpectedly.

"So nice to see you again my friend! And you brought your friends, thank you so much, enjoy".

That man could sell.



MadTownUberD said:


> Yes, and I just figured out you're like 15 minutes from where some friends of mine live. Not sure when I'll make it back out to SD again though....we started a new thing of meeting them at mutual vacation spots.


PM me. I'll drive your ass around for free, er, uh, gas&#128526;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Yes, this seems to be a universal truth.
> 
> No matter where you are in the world, those three simple words seem to have as much power and impact as, "I love you."
> 
> .





The Gift of Fish said:


> If they won't play ball then just ask "Who's the daddy?" "WHO'S YOUR DADDY?" while looking salacious. Female pax especially love that. Straight up.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

The other day in the morning picked up a bunch of women from a hotel, thinking it was an airport ride, but actually prob a bunch of people that just went in to steal the free breakfast offerings and we're travelling a couple miles (everyone had at least one styrofoam container).

Now on my XL the default behaviour is to auto lock the doors when I put it in drive. One woman unlocks her door and says something to her friends about making sure you aren't child safetied in.

At that point I pipe up and say "there will be no kidnapping on this trip".

Pretty sure I got a one star for that. Worth it tho.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I had some old blank business card sheets left from Office Depot so I printed up a few pages of these. I hand them out to those people that seem to be special and snotty. It works for me, even had a few people thank me for the information and leave a decent tip. I have a PDF template if anyone is interested.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Ajaywill said:


> check my license plate against the app.


I don't think any of my pax ever check my license plate. Think maybe one so far. When I'm a pax I always the plate, tho really the first test is make/model/color of car. Plus, when I'm a pax on vacation is seems in states other than Calif drivers have NOT dress decals AT ALL on their car. That is truly annoying. And on top of that NO front license plate. sheesh.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> I don't think any of my pax ever check my license plate. Think maybe one so far. When I'm a pax I always the plate, tho really the first test is make/model/color of car. Plus, when I'm a pax on vacation is seems in states other than Calif drivers have NOT dress decals AT ALL on their car. That is truly annoying. And on top of that NO front license plate. sheesh.


I've had a few check my license plate since the safety report came out.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Bubsie said:


> The other day in the morning picked up a bunch of women from a hotel, thinking it was an airport ride, but actually prob a bunch of people that just went in to steal the free breakfast offerings and we're travelling a couple miles (everyone had at least one styrofoam container).
> 
> Now on my XL the default behaviour is to auto lock the doors when I put it in drive. One woman unlocks her door and says something to her friends about making sure you aren't child safetied in.
> 
> ...


I got away with jokes like that on so many rides. Anytime someone made a comment or joke about safety or getting in the right car I would compulsively say something like "I don't plan on murdering anyone today" or "I am 90% sure sure you are in the right car."

I also told people (seriously) that they were right to check license plates. Only 1% of people did, though.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I had a PYT pax in my car this morning and she was pretty chatty. We got to the topic of safety and she told me if she is nervous she will facetime the entire ride with a friend. I explained she could have someone 'follow' her ride, she seemed to know that existed. She also wanted to know if we are 'background' checked. I said yes, but not fingerprinted. A pretty casual background check. In my case, tho, I explained since I drive for HSD I went through a full finderprint, DOJ, FBI, sex offender search (no cracks please) in person interview and 'trustlined' to be around minors (again no cracks please). She said all drivers should do that, I said amen.....


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

SHalester said:


> I had a PYT pax in my car this morning and she was pretty chatty. We got to the topic of safety and she told me if she is nervous she will facetime the entire ride with a friend. I explained she could have someone 'follow' her ride, she seemed to know that existed. She also wanted to know if we are 'background' checked. I said yes, but not fingerprinted. A pretty casual background check. In my case, tho, I explained since I drive for HSD I went through a full finderprint, DOJ, FBI, sex offender search (no cracks please) in person interview and 'trustlined' to be around minors (again no cracks please). She said all drivers should do that, I said amen.....


I recently informed a female rider that there's an app which has you put your thumb on a button, and if for some reason you dropped the phone and your thumb comes off of the button for more than x seconds, 911 is dialed immediately. Come to think of it I think that female rider was my wife because I was describing the say my name stuff to her.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> just roll my eyes quietly to myself


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Since we don't have a Dislike button I'll just out you on Ignore.


Simple solution...if only you could shuffle UP posters....


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 389621


With a warning note like that on the box, one can only assume it contains a vibrator. 

.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> With a warning note like that on the box, one can only assume it contains a vibrator. :smiles:
> 
> .


The site is actually pretty cheeky and so I ordered a couple of things for myself and a couple for a friend that I know would love the humor.

ever think about going into marketing?


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> The site is actually pretty cheeky and so I ordered a couple of things for myself and a couple for a friend that I know would love the humor.
> 
> ever think about going into marketing?


No, but I was the engineer they sent to keep the marketing people honest.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

@MadTownUberD and @Buck-a-mile, I just wanted to let both of you know that I greatly respect you for settling this like gentlemen.

RS is stressful. I can start a day on cloud nine and be a basket case on the first ping with a horrible pax.

We're all in this together. Debates and name calling are par for the course, eventually coming to terms (or agreeing to disagree) is admirable.

By the way, @Buck-a-mile, just how damn old are you?? &#128563; &#128514;

@Buck-a-mile has reached his limit but the old man send me a PM and asked me to share his age. He's 66.

Mad respect to the older driver population, especially working steady shifts. I'm pushing 40 and driving 5-7 days a week.

And now resuming your scheduled program.. &#128514;


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> @MadTownUberD and @Buck-a-mile, I just wanted to let both of you know that I greatly respect you for settling this like gentlemen.
> 
> RS is stressful. I can start a day on cloud nine and be a basket case on the first ping with a horrible pax.
> 
> ...


There's a guy I work with and have for years. Our relationship started off by me being upset because he used the wrong drawings to place a piece of equipment. He pushed back and basically said "I'm not your *****". I instantly realized that no, he wasn't, and when I saw the quality of his work I gained respect for him that only has increased.

Sometimes you have to have a little struggle to get to know someone.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> There's a guy I work with and have for years. Our relationship started off by me being upset because he used the wrong drawings to place a piece of equipment. He pushed back and basically said "I'm not your @@@@@". I instantly realized that no, he wasn't, and when I saw the quality of his work I gained respect for him that only has increased.
> 
> Sometimes you have to have a little struggle to get to know someone. :smiles:


My best coworkers, and even fellow members here, were initially horrible to deal with. Most of those relationships led to some of my best friends and EMS partners.

It's about acknowledging the frustrations and working towards a resolution. Especially if you are both dealing with the exact same sources of stress.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> The site is actually pretty cheeky and so I ordered a couple of things for myself and a couple for a friend that I know would love the humor.
> 
> ever think about going into marketing?


I assumed he must already be in Marketing!!


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> @MadTownUberD and @Buck-a-mile, I just wanted to let both of you know that I greatly respect you for settling this like gentlemen.
> 
> RS is stressful. I can start a day on cloud nine and be a basket case on the first ping with a horrible pax.
> 
> ...


We are less exposed than full timers. If Uber sucks, we still eat. Hats off to full timers.

Later
Maybe a geezer story about being a dirt hippy in the 70's if any is interested.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> We are less exposed than full timers. If Uber sucks, we still eat. Hats off to full timers.
> 
> Later
> Maybe a geezer story about being a dirt hippy in the 70's if any is interested.


I'm FT, have been for a year. Wife works for the state, decent pay and amazing benefits for both of us. The opposite was true about seven years ago, rolling with it. This is a bridge.

Looking forward to your stories, old timer.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I'm FT, have been for a year. Wife works for the state, decent pay and amazing benefits for both of us. The opposite was true about seven years ago, rolling with it. This is a bridge.
> 
> Looking forward to your stories, old timer. :smiles:


Keep padding.
It doesn't get better, you just get stronger.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Oh, and my resume -


Retail starting at age 9, bicycle shop with cash under the table, followed by about seven years with Ritz Camera. 
EMS training for two years, Paramedic for ten years - 911 and transport, same employer. 
IT and web development for five years. Landed a huge contract for a startup, they tanked, leaving me with major tax debt (IC). Cue major depression. 
Wife landed her state job, moved to the big city. Didn't know what to do with myself.. 
RS full time for a year, around 3k trips.
Working on the next chapter


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Oh, and my resume -
> 
> 
> Retail starting at age 9, bicycle shop with cash under the table, followed by about seven years with Ritz Camera.
> ...


Can't you get IT work as an IC?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Can't you get IT work as an IC?


Absolutely. But that startup really messed me up. If you want the details, PM me. I was trying to run a business in the sticks, now I'm in the city.

Working on the next chapter. I'll probably return to web dev / IT. But right now, I'm content driving.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Absolutely. But that startup really messed me up. If you want the details, PM me. I was trying to run a business in the sticks, now I'm in the city.
> 
> Working on the next chapter. I'll probably return to web dev / IT. But right now, I'm content driving. :smiles:


Sounds good!!


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Oh, and my resume -
> 
> 
> Retail starting at age 9, bicycle shop with cash under the table, followed by about seven years with Ritz Camera.
> ...


Ever think of hospital pharmacy tech
Never retail. One retail jon and no hospital will hire yoy.

Mental challenge, but you don't have direct pt contact. No lifting, more $$.

It paid for my CSE cert.
Then R&D at Pyxis.
I was one lucky SOB


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Ever think of hospital pharmacy tech
> Never retail. One retail jon and no hospital will hire yoy.
> 
> Mental challenge, but you don't have direct pt contact. No lifting, more $$.
> ...


Not a bad suggestion at all. I'll consider it. But um.. My bad..

Who are you here for? &#128514;

Back on track..


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Not a bad suggestion at all. I'll consider it. But um.. My bad..
> 
> Who are you here for? &#128514;


I used to teach computer hardware. Never got over teaching.....


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

It's always the women. I much rather them then men, but the bad women are bad. Hate them.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

SHalester said:


> I don't think any of my pax ever check my license plate. Think maybe one so far. When I'm a pax I always the plate, tho really the first test is make/model/color of car. Plus, when I'm a pax on vacation is seems in states other than Calif drivers have NOT dress decals AT ALL on their car. That is truly annoying. And on top of that NO front license plate. sheesh.


I'm sorry I am annoying, I do not use trade dress and my state does not issue a front plate. Can'y help the front plate issue. I don't us trade dress for a few reasons.

For a while local LEO hated Uber/Lyft and drivers were on an unofficial hit list, not sure if this still happens.
The taxi drivers in a couple areas have it out for Uber/Lyft drivers.
The influx of drivers from outside the area and the many disgusting things they do has pissed off local business owners to the point of running them off their property and parking lots.
There are several husband/wife driver teams that box off drivers limiting the number of ping requests they get. Not having trade dress makes it easier to hide from them.
It prevents drunks from walking up to you trying to make a cash deal. - Okay I know many drivers do cash rides, I have too much to lose if something should happen so I will not chance it.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I'm sorry I am annoying, I do not use trade dress and my state does not issue a front plate. Can'y help the front plate issue. I don't us trade dress for a few reasons.
> 
> For a while local LEO hated Uber/Lyft and drivers were on an unofficial hit list, not sure if this still happens.
> The taxi drivers in a couple areas have it out for Uber/Lyft drivers.
> ...


In California it's a $200 ticket. Can't drive SAN without trade dress. They got us by the shortrties.....


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Buck-
[QUOTE="Buck-a-mile said:


> In California it's a $200 ticket. Can't drive SAN without trade dress. They got us by the shortrties.....


I also don't display my trade dress.

I don't want random people grabbing on my door. I don't want other drivers to know my good spots. I want anonymity. I feel safer without it: I don't want to be car jacked, as some Uber drivers have been in my area.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> I'm sorry I am annoying, I do not use trade dress and my state does not issue a front plate. Can'y help the front plate issue. I don't us trade dress for a few reasons.
> 
> For a while local LEO hated Uber/Lyft and drivers were on an unofficial hit list, not sure if this still happens.
> The taxi drivers in a couple areas have it out for Uber/Lyft drivers.
> ...


Last night I got a ping TO a grocery store while I was IN the parking deck of said store. Took me like 30 seconds to arrive at the door. Yes, I know, don't take grocery store pings but there are 2 entrances of a large apartment building right near the grocery store sliding doors...so it could have been a young couple going out, etc. Plus pings were few and far between.

A couple of minutes when by and no one showed up. I saw some people looking at phones confusedly by the main door of the apartment building, so I pulled over there (it was basically a u-turn at the parking deck entrance).

Another minute went by and I saw a lady standing at the grocery store door with a full shopping cart. I pulled back over to where I had just come from, right in front of her, and she hesitated before opening the door. "Are you Uber?" she asked. "Yes", I replied. *"I couldn't tell because you don't have your sticker."*. Wow. I've never heard that from anyone.

It took a couple of minutes to load the groceries because there were several small bags. At this point we were well into wait time. She questioned my route to her apartment, which was right back thru the parking deck because it was safer than going out onto the main drag. Minimum fare trip.

Then when we got to her apartment I had to park on the side of another main drag, which I didn't like because rush hour traffic whizzed by. She asked me to help her carry bags to her apartment, which I did with a smile, and promised to tip me in the app. I didn't believe her because during the trip she complained that groceries took up half her income every week.

I gave her 3* for "late for pickup" and "other", and moved on. Later I saw a $2 tip from her pop up, for a total of $5 for that trip.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have had a few people question why I don't have trade dress displayed and i simply tell them because Florida law does not require it for the most part. I keep my Lyft amp hand and will show people it. The only reason I have the Lyft Amp handy is it gets me through gated communities and security check points at resorts quicker. But I never regularly display it.

...about grocery store pick-ups. In my area they tend to be decent. Most of them are people that bring their million dollar boats to the marinas. They tend to shop light, be polite, and tip well.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Can'y help the front plate issue


yeah, I know some states don't require both plates on cars. Something Calif gets correct; if car issued with both plates they both must be on or else ticket.

As to trade dress: I'm sorry not sorry. If you drive RS it shouldn't be a mystery to the passenger. Not going to budge on that. However, I do think it is Uber/Lyft that should be doing the requiring angle of the decals. Think amusement parks where they can be dozens of cars doing pickups and a whole bunch with no decals......makes it really hard on the pax and I guess that is the real reason no decals for some....easy to shuffle..... Hum. Anyway, my axe to grind when I'm a pax. As a driver I have them and the most special (ugly) airport permit.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Hey, for the first 2 years we didn't need trade dress.

Pax could also order a ride with no dx.

It was a fairly profitable crap shoot.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Something Calif gets correct; if car issued with both plates they both must be on or else ticket.


To be fair, CA cops generally don't ticket for no front plate.

In a random (unscientific) sampling one afternoon (after I got a ticket for no front plate* :cools: ) I counted the number of cars missing front plates driving down PCH. About 40% of the cars did not have a front plate. I actually thought if there was no mounting bracket already installed on the vehicle then you didn't need it - most people I've spoken with thought the same thing. Turns out it's not true.

* I lived in CA for about 20 years and drove with no front plate until I eventually got a ticket for it. It was a CHP who wasn't catching any speeders so I guess he was antsy. Good thing it was a fix-it ticket.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Normally I put up with the say my name stuff...


I won't do it.

The pax has my plate number, and a photo of me and my car.

All I've got for protection is them telling me THEIR name.

And I'm tired of explaining this.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DriveLV said:


> Turns out it's not true.


believe the law says if car was issued both, they need to be on there and 99% of the cars in calif were issued both. Other states is must be OK to only have rear plate.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Someone did the "what is your name" thing and I just replied you must be "Tanya". They then proceeded to go around to the back and check the license plate. <rolleyes>

I was very tempted to just drive off and cancel but I took the ride. It actually ended up being a nice conversation and a decent ride otherwise.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> Someone did the "what is your name" thing


did you have a chance to say your name?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

SHalester said:


> did you have a chance to say your name?


You know, I don't think I ever did. lol Sometimes after I tell them the other info I will say something like "Either I'm your driver or else I am psychic." but I try not to do that anymore with all the bad publicity.

Really she did good by checking the plate. But she should have just done that from the start.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> You know, I don't think I ever did.


moment the door opens I say my name....pause....and hope they sat their name.....some don't get the hint so I have to ask. Then I have them verify destination.
Think I've had a single pax actually look at the license plate. Of course, most of my PUs are in the burbs and I'm the only car on the 'street' coming in their direction. Plus have the lovely trade dress/airport permit stuff on the car. The yellow airport permit from hell is my fav.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> Someone did the "what is your name" thing and I just replied you must be "Tanya". They then proceeded to go around to the back and check the license plate. <rolleyes>
> 
> I was very tempted to just drive off and cancel but I took the ride. It actually ended up being a nice conversation and a decent ride otherwise.


I had a pax at the Hilton downtown. "Are you looking for Benjamin, driving a black Honda Civic, license plate..?"

"Yes..."

She realized that she already had all of the details, knew that I was her driver, and picked up on my vibe.

She seemed remorseful, I broke the ice and we had a nice drive, great conversation. Tipped.

That's generally my go to - lay out all of the information that they have.

But I had one woman that refused to tell me her name, busy venue. Entitled attitude, couldn't be bothered to confirm the detailed information. Locked the doors, staring at her, collected the cancelation fee, moved on to the next one.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Someone did the "what is your name" thing and I just replied you must be "Tanya". They then proceeded to go around to the back and check the license plate. <rolleyes>
> 
> I was very tempted to just drive off and cancel but I took the ride. It actually ended up being a nice conversation and a decent ride otherwise.


It's understandable. Passengers are confused and scared by news coverage.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

DriveLV said:


> To be fair, CA cops generally don't ticket for no front plate.
> 
> In a random (unscientific) sampling one afternoon (after I got a ticket for no front plate* :cools: ) I counted the number of cars missing front plates driving down PCH. About 40% of the cars did not have a front plate. I actually thought if there was no mounting bracket already installed on the vehicle then you didn't need it - most people I've spoken with thought the same thing. Turns out it's not true.
> 
> * I lived in CA for about 20 years and drove with no front plate until I eventually got a ticket for it. It was a CHP who wasn't catching any speeders so I guess he was antsy. Good thing it was a fix-it ticket.


Risky for no reason, why?
They gave you two, what did you think? Oh bonus plate.

Messing with you, use both save $$.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

goneubering said:


> It's understandable. Passengers are confused and scared by news coverage.


It's like I outlined before, Samantha Josephson's murder started all of this.

She was left alone by her friends and intoxicated. She entered a vehicle that she thought was her Uber, it wasn't.

The driver of said vehicle, Nathaniel D. Rowland, apparently ceased the chance opportunity, abducted and murdered her. *He was NOT a RS driver! *

The media spun this as an Uber driver killing this college student. It was a horrible tragedy but this sparked the whole "who are you here for" movement.

Male RS drivers became the enemy. Again, Samantha's murderer was NOT a RS driver.

Rather than the media going with "a drunk college girl hopped into a car without checking the information in the app and was murdered", they went with fear mongering - as always - and that's why we face this problem.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Risky for no reason, why?
> They gave you two, what did you think? Oh bonus plate.
> 
> Messing with you, use both save $$.


Way back when I was 16 and first got my license, my best friend was a big car buff. He told me it was legal to only mount 1 plate if there wasn't a front plate mounting bracket installed. I never questioned or researched it - and for 20 years had no problem (driving cars with no front mount). I never even heard anyone mention getting a ticket for that type of offense, and in the 3 times I was pulled over for speeding the front plate was never discussed.

Only time was that bored CHP officer about a year ago. Even the Sheriff Deputy who signed off on my fix it ticket laughed and said "yeah - only CHP has time to issue tickets for this. We're too busy dealing with real offenses" :biggrin:


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

DriveLV said:


> Way back when I was 16 and first got my license, my best friend was a big car buff. He told me it was legal to only mount 1 plate if there wasn't a front plate mounting bracket installed. I never questioned or researched it - and for 20 years had no problem (driving cars with no front mount). I never even heard anyone mention getting a ticket for that type of offense, and in the 3 times I was pulled over for speeding the front plate was never discussed.
> 
> Only time was that bored CHP officer about a year ago. Even the Sheriff Deputy who signed off on my fix it ticket laughed and said "yeah - only CHP has time to issue tickets for this. We're too busy dealing with real offenses" :biggrin:


It's a bs ticket 
but at the end of the month..... I was married to a policewoman. Anyone that says they don't have minimum performance standard's is dreaming.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Say my name.

Pull my hair.

Some of these girls just want to much.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

There was one weird female rider once that made all sorts of checks before getting into the car. I was thinking to myself, if you’re that scared why do you even request the service then!? Wasn’t necessarily a pretty person either, and I don’t mean to be an asshole, but I doubt anything would happen.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Tony73 said:


> There was one weird female rider once that made all sorts of checks before getting into the car. I was thinking to myself, if you're that scared why do you even request the service then!? Wasn't necessarily a pretty person either, and I don't mean to be an @@@@@@@, but I doubt anything would happen.


I think it's good pax are looking at the app for the vehicle info & license plate. Ya know average and ugly people get assaulted to. I'm not saying by drivers, just in general. Here some loser even raped a 101 year old women.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Invisible said:


> I think it's good pax are looking at the app for the vehicle info & license plate. Ya know average and ugly people get assaulted to. I'm not saying by drivers, just in general. Here some loser even raped a 101 year old women.


True story.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

goneubering said:


> True story. :frown:


I'm not sure what you mean by your true story. But it is.

Here's one article about the perv.

https://abc7news.com/news/man-accused-of-raping-101-year-old-smiles-in-courtroom/402598/


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Invisible said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by your true story. But it is.
> 
> Here's one article about the perv.
> 
> https://abc7news.com/news/man-accused-of-raping-101-year-old-smiles-in-courtroom/402598/


"Y'all gonna make me a celebrity."

That pretty much sums up a lot of people's thinking these days. Very troubling.

.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Invisible said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by your true story. But it is.
> 
> Here's one article about the perv.
> 
> https://abc7news.com/news/man-accused-of-raping-101-year-old-smiles-in-courtroom/402598/


Ugly people get assaulted. Old people get assaulted. So what you posted is an absolutely true story. Even men get assaulted once in a while.

So it's good that more passengers look at the licence plate and are a bit more cautious about the vehicle they enter.


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> It's like I outlined before, Samantha Josephson's murder started all of this.
> 
> She was left alone by her friends and intoxicated. She entered a vehicle that she thought was her Uber, it wasn't.
> 
> ...


Amen, brother! But don't ruin the story with details.....

Ms Josephson's murder was tragic, I don't want to lose sight of that..

But the bottom line is that her actions (getting severely intoxicated and getting into a random car) were directly responsible for what happened. When this subject has come up with passengers, they just don't care to hear that fact....


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I think part of the reason why it often bugs me is how they typically say it. You arrive at the hotel at 1pm in broad daylight. Then this woman stares at you skeptically, looks down at her phone, and then opens the door and stares at you briefly giving you a look as if you are a rapist and barks, "WHAT IS MY NAME!" after you say "hello".

It really sets the wrong tone for the whole ride. At worst it feels like the passenger is accussing me of being a rapist. At best they are treating me like some sort of servant who must answer to them. It would be far better for them to just look at the license plate themselves or to be a bit more diplomatic about this:

Me: Hello. Are you waiting for Uber?
Them: Yes, I'm Sarah. What is your name please so I can make sure I have the right driver?
Me: I'm Jason. Nice to meet you, Sarah.

Now see? Is that so hard?



Benjamin M said:


> Male RS drivers became the enemy. Again, Samantha's murderer was NOT a RS driver.


Honestly if it keeps getting worse like this it might just get to the point where male drivers should be able to refuse all pings from women. If you think about it a low rating or false report is far more likely from someone who sees you as a potential predator. I really don't want to be picking up women and having to "prove I'm not a rapist" all day. Obviously that will severely harm full time male drivers financially but it is much better than getting a bogus sexual harassment report because you asked some paranoid woman whether she lived in town or was here on vacation.

I haven't had any issues like this lately but I have definitely felt the vibe change quite a bit over the last month.

--------
Then another issue with the whole "SAY MY NAME!" thing is what happens when two different drivers are dispatched to the same place and a woman asks you this and you give her the "wrong" name (because you have a different passenger)?

If she is unreasonable, ignorant, and paranoid she might think you were trying to abduct her. She could take a photo of you and post something on Twitter such as "This creepy guy tried to abduct me by pretending to be my Uber!" As we all know there are many people out there like this who know very little about how rideshare works. Such a person might even call the police.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

...then you have the PAX that can't remember what name they put in the system because they used a single letter or a nickname. A few nights ago I had a guy rattle off 4 names before he finally got the right name. Of course when they have issues with their name I always ask them to verify destination as well to cover my butt.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

SHalester said:


> Plus, when I'm a pax on vacation is seems in states other than Calif drivers have NOT dress decals AT ALL on their car. That is truly annoying. And on top of that NO front license plate. sheesh.


Some states, like NC, do not issue front plates.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> ...then you have the PAX that can't remember what name they put in the system because they used a single letter or a nickname. A few nights ago I had a guy rattle off 4 names before he finally got the right name. Of course when they have issues with their name I always ask them to verify destination as well to cover my butt.


Try picking up foreign pax with little English skills. That can be tough.

It's even tougher when their name is in Japanese or Russian characters! Theoretically based on the accent/appearance I can guess that they are the right person. However I'm in Vegas where there could be 20 Asian pax waiting for a pickup at the same location - I really do need to verify.

Then I usually try to ask them for my name "what driver are you looking for"? Luckily none of those pax have been purposely extra difficult about the process (other than the difficulty in communication). Sometimes we need to show each other our phones to complete the verification. :cools:


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> ...then you have the PAX that can't remember what name they put in the system because they used a single letter or a nickname. A few nights ago I had a guy rattle off 4 names before he finally got the right name. Of course when they have issues with their name I always ask them to verify destination as well to cover my butt.


When they can't remember their account name it makes me wonder if they have multiple accounts.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

goneubering said:


> When they can't remember their account name it makes me wonder if they have multiple accounts.


I had a pax with the name showing as !

Yes - the name in the system was an exclamation point. The pax had to cylce through question mark ? , semi colon ; , and greater than > before he actually got exclamation point right.

Alright - I made that up. He went straight from question mark to exclamation point.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

I start with Good morning! What is the name on the account? Never have to deal with the say my name bullshit


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

goneubering said:


> When they can't remember their account name it makes me wonder if they have multiple accounts.


It's usually something stupid. Had one guy that had his account name "The Man". Had a lady that Used "J"


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

jlong105 said:


> I start with Good morning! What is the name on the account? Never have to deal with the say my name bullshit


I do this as well, except it's "Good Morning, So and So" as often my passengers are definitely my passengers, and the ones that open the door and try to beat me to the punch, get interrupted. If I am somewhere where passenger ID is questionable, I'll up the ante with "who are you looking for?"


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

There are at least a half dozen in Canton Ohio that use American. Split evenly between male and female.


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

The more I read this thread, the more I think about my response....

I think if I ever get the "Say My Name" question.....I'll respond with ..."I don't know your name, but my my name is XXXX, and if you are waiting for Uber/Lyft, you're welcome to check my license plate to verify that I am your driver"


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

A bit more serious note on this thread.
I had heard some people talking about what a big problem human trafficking is in this area.
I was sure EXACTLY what that politically correct term meant.
But my wife has come home and almost every day she has heard from people reports that women are being approached in shopping center parking lots by potential abductors. Women of all ages, race and appearance. I do NOT know if they were actually in danger or if they were just being over reactive. I'm not sure you can be OVER reactive in this day and time.
These occurrences of course don't have anything to do with RS, but you gotta admit there are some sketchy as hell drivers out there.
I'd be REAL happy if Uber/Lyft got rid of them.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> I think part of the reason why it often bugs me is how they typically say it.


It is a peculiar combination of FEAR and ENTITLEMENT that creates this situation, add in an AXIETY complex on top of that, and that is what leads to these kinds of PAX doing these kinds of standoffs.

Fortunately, this is VERY RARE in my market. Most people are 'less afraid' and 'more educated' thus, slightly more polite (Canada).
But we are not without our 3% of PAXHOLES, they just don't double-down on SAY MY NAME, they are more likely to ask for extra stops or drive thrus, or request illegal U-turns.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> It is a peculiar combination of FEAR and ENTITLEMENT that creates this situation, add in an AXIETY complex on top of that, and that is what leads to these kinds of PAX doing these kinds of standoffs.
> 
> Fortunately, this is VERY RARE in my market. Most people are 'less afraid' and 'more educated' thus, slightly more polite (Canada).
> But we are not without our 3% of PAXHOLES, they just don't double-down on SAY MY NAME, they are more likely to ask for extra stops or drive thrus, or request illegal U-turns.


I think the passengers in Madison are probably higher educated than both the average US and average Canadian citizen. Which is part of why I found it so annoying. It's like really? This is Madison, not South Chicago.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I think the passengers in Madison are probably higher educated than both the average US and average Canadian citizen. Which is part of why I found it so annoying. It's like really? This is Madison, not South Chicago.


This post is cheerfully brought to you by the *Madison Chamber of Commerce.

*


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

goneubering said:


> This post is cheerfully brought to you by the *Madison Chamber of Commerce.
> 
> :wink:*


But there is some truth to what he says. Our state is ranked #14 for Education. If it wasn't for cities, like Milwaukee, bringing it down, it would be higher. And UW-Madison has consistently been the top 5 or 6 for research. I know you like proof, so I included my sources









Source: https://www.usnews.com/news/best-states/wisconsin

https://news.wisc.edu/uw-madison-retains-6th-place-in-national-research-ranking/


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Invisible said:


> But there is some truth to what he says. Our state is ranked #14 for Education. If it wasn't for cities, like Milwaukee, bringing it down, it would be higher. And UW-Madison has consistently been the top 5 or 6 for research. I know you like proof, so I included my sources
> View attachment 391117
> 
> 
> ...


I'm teasing him.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

goneubering said:


> I'm teasing him. :smiles:


I figured that. But I also wanted to prove we have intelligent people here. We're more than beer and cheese. &#128522;


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I figured that. But I also wanted to prove we have intelligent people here. We're more than beer and cheese. &#128522;


Beer and cheese. Breakfast of Champions.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

You actin' kinda shady,
Ain't callin' me baby,
Why the sudden change?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

I'll say your name if you can say mine. And if you can't say mine, I won't say your's and you'll be either taking a stroll or waiting for the next driver. The moment you give up your own name as a driver, your surrendering the one piece of scammer protection you have against pax.
It's not my fault that people are stupid enough to get wasted to the point of stupidity, that they can't go through a safety checklist and figure out its me. It's really time for these people to get a grip, grow a pair and stop needing people to hold their hands everywhere they go. I'm not giving them a participation trophy for somehow having the half a brain necessary to find my car.
Sometimes its fun to see how naive some of the drivers here are. How much power they surrender to the pax even while in their own environment.


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

Invisible said:


> But there is some truth to what he says. Our state is ranked #14 for Education. If it wasn't for cities, like Milwaukee, bringing it down, it would be higher. And UW-Madison has consistently been the top 5 or 6 for research. I know you like proof, so I included my sources
> View attachment 391117
> 
> 
> ...


I imagine most states have their cities; you know?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> , I won't say your's


just curious. What is your start of ride protocol for pax? The moment the door opens I greet them with my name and keep looking at them for the hint of them saying their name. Half the time I have to ask if they don't get the hint. I then make them say the destination once I'm looking at it. Have to say I think I've had one pax actually check my license plate. Of course, most of my PUs are in the burbs, residences. I'm the only black car rolling up to them, so it's kinda easy.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Invisible said:


> I figured that. But I also wanted to prove we have intelligent people here. We're more than beer and cheese. &#128522;


And Green Bay Packers? 



raisedoncereal said:


> You actin' kinda shady,
> Ain't callin' me baby,
> Why the sudden change?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

SHalester said:


> just curious. What is your start of ride protocol for pax? The moment the door opens I greet them with my name and keep looking at them for the hint of them saying their name. Half the time I have to ask if they don't get the hint. I then make them say the destination once I'm looking at it. Have to say I think I've had one pax actually check my license plate. Of course, most of my PUs are in the burbs, residences. I'm the only black car rolling up to them, so it's kinda easy.


Easy, door stays locked until intros are complete. I pull up, lower the window quarter way (pre-qualifying riders for underage, open containers, no car-seats, etc), and say "Can I please ask who this ride is for?" If they answer, I answer with "Glad to meet you," as I unlock the doors (if no disqualifiers are present). "I'm ____ and I'll be your driver". 
If there are disqualifiers, doors stay locked as the issue is addressed. If no car seat, and none to get, its an auto cancel. Youngsters are asked for id or exact birthdate before entry. Drinks, they're asked to chug or toss before entry. Food, eaten or tossed before entry. Failure to comply is a cancel. 
Its because I operate this way that my car is always clean and clean smelling. Being military raised to understand NCO, this keeps my OCD at a minimum. I also noted from the beginning of my driver days to now, my profitability has gone up, because these rides that refuse to comply with my need for display of common sense, tend to be low pay rides.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ABC123DEF said:


> And Green Bay Packers?


That I want us to be known for!



LetsGoUber said:


> I imagine most states have their cities; you know?


True but Mke schools, excluding UW-Mke, are really bad for test scores.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> doors stay locked as the issue is addressed.


You drive at night mostly? I don't lock my doors and I have to say none of the Uber drivers I've had do either, so I'm not quite on a island there. I can see why if driving at night or an event or in a dense city. My PU are mostly the burbs. I"m the only car on the street and there is only one warm body looking (for me). And I only drive during the day and until yesterday only weekdays. And to make pax comfortable I always say my name first. 
If i were to fall down and hit my head and decide to drive a night I"m sure the locking door dance would become a thing...otherwise I ain't driving at night even if Uber makes me an employee and demands it. &#129300;


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

I drive day, sometimes night, usually in areas with lots of milling people like Philly, or DTS during summer months. I also refuse to be caught off guard or scammed.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> with lots of milling people like Philly


none of that here in my market. Residential streets, most at work, nobody around but my pax. Closest I get to milling people is there is a community college very very close by to my waiting barn and usually first classes out right about the time I go online. 
I do see that a bunch of people around a PU spot would require the whole locked door/window down dance, tho.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

SHalester said:


> none of that here in my market. Residential streets, most at work, nobody around but my pax. Closest I get to milling people is there is a community college very very close by to my waiting barn and usually first classes out right about the time I go online.
> I do see that a bunch of people around a PU spot would require the whole locked door/window down dance, tho.


You're quite fortunate.  
I'm sure it would be way different for you in a more hectic market. In a thriving urban environment we're conditioned to be a bit more wary.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> You're quite fortunate.


not sure about that. We researched where we wanted to live (best school district) and that landed us in a middle, upper middle, super middle class area/city. AND I decide as an IC (for now) where I drive, when I drive and how long. I avoid surges unless I stumble into one by accident. Don't do events when there are dozens kinda by me nearly daily. I won't drive in SF proper beyond SFO, which isn't even in SF. 
And no way will drive at night; no matter what color the map changes to. 
I take most pings and do what is needed and/or have patients when that is required. I have had pax when I'm eyeballing the ETA to see how much longer I'll have then in my car; but I know it's temporary and don't stress. About the only time I'm all-about-me is I won't accept a 2nd pool pax; I go offline once I get the first pool ping.


----------



## LubyrDude (Jan 30, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> 80?


Ah, I see you missed Ms. Fonda's recent visit to Colbert's show...


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Normally I put up with the say my name stuff, and just roll my eyes quietly to myself, and say the young lady's name before proceeding as normal. But not tonight, and not on this particular trip.
> 
> I pulled up to an apartment on a relatively quiet Street near the University of Wisconsin campus. I saw a young lady with long blond hair wearing a Canada goose winter coat approach the car. I put my flashers on and made sure the door was unlocked. I know some of you advised locking doors before confirming everything, but usually that's a big nuisance in Madison Wisconsin.


Happy New Year Madtown from Tuscaloosa!
I thought about your post this morning about 1 a.m.
I had a ping with a street address that looked like another Uber****up.
But in front of a bank about a block from one of "my bars" I saw a couple hugging each other on the sidewalk at the pin.
They were "hugged up" because temp was in the 40s and well, it was 1 in the morning.
So I wheel in and asked, "Are you Michael?"
"Yes!"
"Well get in the car. It's COLD out there!"
"THANKS"
The guy asked me if I was from here. Said he was visiting and had wanted to talk to someone who was REALLY from The South.
So I thickened my accent and said, "Well yeah you got it. Where you from?"
"Don't hate me. Wisconsin. BADGERS!"
"Well due respect Michael. I don't hate Wisconsin. In fact, down here we don't really think about the Badgers at all."
"Oh". He seemed disappointed so I said, "But I do like the Packers."
So that cheered him up and I told them about a couple of places to hit that his girlfriend didn't even know about.


----------



## RetiredArmyGuy (Dec 15, 2018)

A good rule to remember as an Uber/Lyft driver: Unless you've worn my shoes, don't judge where my head is at. I've gotten many tips and 5-star ratings from people who seem to be "somewhere else", just by being polite and supportive.


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

I thought about you & this post my friend.
Thursday night is THE busy night of the week.
I've had several co-ed pax from Wisconsin this week.
Last night/this morning included two ladies, one from Minnesota, one from Wisconsin.
and of course, it started out with, "Who is this for?"
"Paige, Now get your butt in the car. It's RAINING out there!"

We were talking about Bama weather, it's been down to the 20's and last night it was drizzling & had dipped down BELOW 50!
So we're laughing about how much colder it was back "up there" and they couldn't have been sweeter.
When it ended, of course there was no tip, but, like many of them,said, "Thank you SO MUCH for driving us!"


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Ttown Driver said:


> I thought about you & this post my friend.
> Thursday night is THE busy night of the week.
> I've had several co-ed pax from Wisconsin this week.
> Last night/this morning included two ladies, one from Minnesota, one from Wisconsin.
> ...


Hopefully they weren't overly enthusiastic when they said "thank you SOOOO much"...that means a one star is coming. But it sounds like you charmed them and they were nice to you.

Sometimes snow is actually better than rain, because you don't get wet until it melts.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

This morning I picked up a young woman and got a message from Uber that they were sending her a code, and I had to enter the code to start the ride. We both thought it was strange... this is a small city and there's not likely to be any question of it being the right passenger or car.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Gilby said:


> We both thought it was strange


she opted in for the PIN feature......


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

SHalester said:


> she opted in for the PIN feature......


 She had never seen this happen before and was as surprised as I was.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Gilby said:


> She had never seen this happen before and was as surprised as I was.


one the feature comes to a market the pax must manually 'opt-in'. So unless she gives her phone to say her SO, she opted in. Fix is easy, opt right back out via the pax app.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Gilby for President


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

SHalester said:


> one the feature comes to a market the pax must manually 'opt-in'. So unless she gives her phone to say her SO, she opted in. Fix is easy, opt right back out via the pax app.


I get these pin requests every once in a while. Had one today. They always come when the PAX requests a ride from one place and walks to a nearby place to be picked up. I see this at gated communities and resorts.The PAX requests from home and then walks to the gate and meets me outside the gate. Try to start trip and I have to get a pin. Or Pax at a resort requests ride from back of resort or beach area and then walks to the lobby for pick-up. Try to start trip and get a pin required.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

And no pin = GTFO no exception.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Try to start trip and I have to get a pin.


is that a lyft thing? I've had that happen, but Uber allows me to override and start the trip anyway.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Gilby for President


 I have been a president twice already, so I am not eligible.

(President and General Manager of two TV stations.)


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

SHalester said:


> is that a lyft thing? I've had that happen, but Uber allows me to override and start the trip anyway.


No on Uber. No way to bypass it that I can see.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> No on Uber.


i wonder if by market. In my cases I was able to override and start the ride.


----------

